# World of Low'verok OOC - Active - Roll-Call!



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 7, 2003)

Ok guys, here's the OOC thread for the game.  To recap:

*Our Heroes*
_Tailspinner_ - *Gaoi Gustwig*, male air genasi Wizard 3
_Argent Silvermage_ - *Elexia*, female elf Cleric 4 of Alnaria
_Graywolf-ELM_ - *Draxiksus*, male lizardfolk racial ECL 2/Ranger 2
_Dark Nemesis_, *Brigitte Firestarre* - Female Magma Genasi Fighter 3 
_Ferrix_, *Virgil Sorrengate Winsyth III* - Male Human Bard 4
_Ashy_, *Pottofer Placidpool* - Male Water Genasi Cleric 3 of Eldath

*Alternates*
Thels
IcyCool


*Inactive Players and Characters*
_outlands_ - *Noddy Darkfox*, male Halfling Rog3 
_Thels_ - *Damien Tallstrider*, male Human Clr3 of Pelor
_Starman_ - *Syrrian Starwine*, male Elf Ftr1/Wiz2
_Jemal_ - *Rokelsh*, male human Barbarian 1/Fighter 3
_passengerpigeon_ - *Gadjo*, male human Bard 4
_Rayex_ - *Gryxas*, male dwarven monk 4
_Goddess FallenAngel_, *Shar Stormbreeze* - Female Smoke Genasi rogue 4

In Character Thread 
Rogue's Gallery Thread

Character creation is as follows: 3.0 rules.  32 point buy.  Level 4. All races, classes, ect straight out of the PHB, with the following exceptions; genasi from the Forgotten Realms Campaign setting, Dragon #297, and the Roaming Genasi Tavern are allowed pending approval. 5,400gp to spend on any item from core books, FR books, splatbooks, and the Malhavoc Press Eldrictch and Hallowed Might books (though I reserve the right to veto).  No more than half your gold on any one item.  Knowledge (monsters) is a class skill for all adventuring classes.

Flavor text for the world is as follows:

*The World of Low’verok*

Capital – Andeluvay, in the northeast on the Tonver River.

It is governed by a single king, King Xargo, and there are 48 high noble lords (mostly humans, genasi, and half-elves, but there are two gnomes and three halflings amongst them), three dwarven noble lords (from Silver Citadel, Citadel Amber, and Firegold Citadel), two elven noble lords (from the Farlight and Black Pine forests, respectively), and the current Council Speaker from the Sea of Song that govern their various parts of the country.  

Low’verok has very strong ties to the elemental, para-elemental, and quasi-elemental planes, and genasi of all types are common (though some more than others).  Elemental and half-elemental creatures also are seen with relative frequency, and they are generally considered lucky.  

Small gods are quite frequent, and many trees and pools of water embody the essence of the divine.  Signs that indicate the presence of a god are taken very seriously (some even include favored sacrifices).  Particularly for gods of ponds or springs, a small sacrifice of coin or food is required before taking water.  There are even a few small gods of berry bushes or fruit or nut trees, so small prayers before taking the fruits of the land are a part of everyday life.  Also, there are gods of the various animals and other creatures, so short prayers after taking the life of a creature for food or in self-protection are routine.  

Because of the close ties to the land through the elemental planes and small gods and nature spirits, it is rare that settlements abuse the land.  Logging, mining, hunting, trapping, etc. are usually done in a responsible manner (usually through treaties with local elven or gnome communities).  

The gods of Low’verok (and their domains) are:
*Alnaria* – neutral good Protector of children, Goddess of Innocence, Unicorn Queen (Animal, Good, Luck, Protection)
*Akadi* – neutral goddess of air (Air, Illusion, Travel, Trickery)
*Beshaba* – chaotic evil goddess of bad luck (Chaos, Evil, Fate, Lucky, Trickery)
*Boccob* – neutral god of magic (Knowledge, Magic, Trickery)
*Corellon Larethian* – chaotic good god of music and the arts (protector of elves) (Chaos, Good, Protection, War)
*Ehlonna* – neutral good nature goddess (Animal, Good, Plant, Sun)
*Erythnul* – chaotic evil god of slaughter (Chaos Evil, Trickery, War)
*Fharlanghn* – true neutral god of travel (Luck, Protection, Travel)
*Garl Glittergold* – neutral good god of jokes and humor (protector of gnomes) (Good, Protection, Trickery)
*Ghaunadaur* – chaotic evil god of slimes, oozes, and aberrations (Cavern, Chaos, Evil, Hatred, Slime)
*Grumbar* – neutral god of earth (Cavern, Earth, Metal, Time)
*Gruumsh* – chaotic evil god of domination (protector of orcs) (Chaos, Evil Strength, War)
*Heironeous* – lawful good god of valor (Good, Law, and War)
*Hextor* – lawful evil god of tyranny (Destruction, Evil, Law, War)
*Hoar* – lawful neutral god of retribution (Fate, Law, Retribution, Travel)
*Istishia* – neutral god of water (Destruction, Ocean Storm, Travel, Water)
*Kelemvor* – lawful neutral god of death (Fate, Law, Protection, Repose, Travel)
*Kord* – chaotic good god of strength (Chaos, Good, Luck, Strength)
*Kossuth* – neutral god of fire (Destruction, Fire, Renewal, Suffering)
*Lliira* – chaotic good goddess of joy (Chaos, Charm, Family, Good, Travel)
*Loviatar* – lawful evil goddess of pain (Evil, Law, Retribution, Strength)
*Moradin* – lawful good god of the forge (protector of the dwarves) (Earth, Good, Law, Protection)
*Nerull* – neutral evil god of undead (Undeath, Death, Evil, Trickery)
*Obad-Hai* – neutral god of nature (Air, Animal, Earth Fire, Plant, Water)
*Olidammara* – chaotic neutral god of thieves and tricks (Chaos, Luck, Trickery)
*Pelor* – neutral good god of the sun (Good, Healing, Strength, Sun)
*Siamorphe* – lawful neutral goddess of nobles (Knowledge, Law, Nobility, Planning)
*Sune* – chaotic good goddess of beauty and love (Chaos, Charm, Good, Protection)
*Talona* – chaotic evil goddess of disease and poison (Chaos, Destruction, Evil, Suffering)
*Talos* – chaotic neutral god of storms (Chaos, Destruction, Fire, Storm)
*Tymora* – chaotic good goddess of good luck (Chaos, Good, Luck, Protection, Travel)
*Valkur* – chaotic good god of sailors (Air, Chaos, Good, Ocean, Protection)
*Vecna* – neutral evil god of secrets (Evil, Knowledge, Magic)
*Wee Jas* – lawful neutral goddess of death and magic (Death, Law, Magic)
*Yondalla* – lawful good goddess of the hearth and family (protector of halflings) (Good, Family, Law, Protection)

There are two important things that everyone in Low’verok knows.  One is about the song pearls, and the other is about the Forbidden Lands.

Song pearls or glass pearls are worth, at the bare minimum, ten times platinum for a single one.  The rare, translucent pearls have many  powerful magical properties, from allowing one to understand magic, to healing, to making one stronger, or other equally wonderful things.  Song pearl beds are rigorously guarded by aquatic elves and often raided by kelpies or other aquatic monsters that like shiny things.  At least one open war was fought to control the song pearl trade (the Pearl War, which led to the creation of the current “free trade zone” around the Sea of Song).  No noble may control the trade, and no merchant may bargain with more than two aquatic elf communities for their supply.  As a matter of fact, there are no nobles controlling any community near the Sea of Song.  The towns and cities in that region each send a representative to Albon (the largest city of the region), and a leader is elected to represent the interests of the Sea of Song in the noble’s council in Andeluvay.  Song pearls are frequently bought by the king for use in the army, but there are also some markets for adventurers and very wealthy wizards or nobles.  

The Forbidden Lands are in the far southwest of Low’verok.  The coast around the peninsula is treacherous and rocky, and there is not a single good port around it, not that any sailor could be convinced to try.  The land leading up to the Forbidden Lands is inhospitable desert, inhabited only by nomadic tribes.  The edge of the Forbidden Lands is impossible to miss, as it is a shear cliff that drops straight down two hundred feet, as if the land had been cut by a knife.  There’s a common expression that goes simply “Nothing good comes out of the Forbidden Lands.”  And nothing ever has.  The only things people have ever seen come out of the Forbidden Lands are strange and deadly monsters.  The nomadic peoples of the Unwanted Desert (the border of the Forbidden Lands) have a strong warrior tradition and consider themselves the first line of defense against the horrors of the Forbidden Lands.  So far, none who have gone into them have come back to tell tales of it.  The phrase “I’ll send you to the Forbidden Lands” (or various permutations thereof) is uttered between deadly enemies or by assassins.

I'll try to give you a small mental picture of the world (as I have no digital map-making skills).  Picture, if you will, a large oval country.  There's a wide peninsula in the southwest.  Where the peninsula meets the land, there is a 200 ft cliff.  The entire peninsula is the Forbidden Lands.  Bordering this is the Unwanted Desert.  East of the desert is a mountain range known as the Dragonspine Mountains.  The Firegold Citadel, one of the dwarfholds, is there.  East of that is Skord's Swamp, a large marshy area that legend has it contains a black dragon.  Much further east in the southeast portion of the country is the Black Pine forest.  Running north to south in the eastern part of the country is the Tonver River, a major trade route.  In the northeast, right on the Tonver, is Andeluvay, the capital.

There's a large lake to the west and slightly south called Greenfire Lake, so called because it glows with a green fire at night.  No one knows why, but most sorcerers tend to come from those shores.  Just south of Greenfire Lake is a large expanse of plains, in the center of which is the city of Willow Grove.  The people of the plains are known for their talent for raising horses.

To the east and slightly north of Andeluvay is Ice Lake, thusly called because icebergs can be found in it all year round.  South of Ice Lake is the Sea of Song.  The area around the Sea is a free trade zone, so the trade capital of the country is in Albon, on the south shores of the Sea.  Every single guild has their central Guild Hall here, rather than in the capital.  Just west of the Sea of Song are the Firespine Mountains, home of the Silver Citadel and Citadel Amber dwarfholds.  To the north is the Farlight Forest, home of the highest elven nobles.  The Deepwater river runs from east to west, starting in the Firespine Mountains, running north of Skord's Swamp, and emptying into the Endless Sea just east of the Black Pine Forest.  The Deepwater is swift, cold, and in a deep gorge for most of its length and is unsuitable for trade.

From the peninsula of the Forbidden Lands to the Black Pine Forest is the shore of the Endless Sea.  The major ports are: Benshay, in the Unwanted Desert, specializing in goods from the desert nomads; Fort Merdin, just east of Benshay, a major naval outpost for the king; Port Jarlo, just east of Fort Merdin, specializing in exotic goods from the southern isles; Port Lyalee, between the Dragonspine Mountains and Skord's Swamp, run exclusively by halfing traders running to Albon; Gajin, just south of Skord's Swamp, this place has a high concentration of lizardfolk and water genasi and has a somewhat unsavory reputation; Port Xialar, just east of the Black Pine Forest, run by elves.  One hundred miles off the coast roughly south of Gajin is the island of Scuttlecove, known by only a few, and then only for its utterly unwholesome and depraved reputation.  The rest of Low'verok is surrounded by what is collectively (and rather unimaginatively) called the Unexplored Lands.  There's no taboo against exploring these lands as there is the Forbidden Lands

*Andeluvay:*  The city may not be the trade capital, but it does boast something else aside from the king's palace.  There are portals in Andeluvay to every single one of the Inner Planes, and genasi that may be extremely rare elsewhere are much more common.  Andeluvay does brisk business in planar travel as well as goods that help one traverse the planes.  Thus the Wayfarer's Guild is the only Guild with their main Guild Hall in Andeluvay rather than Albon.  

*Guilds:*  Each Guild and several organizations have their own seal.  Inns and other establishments with the guild seal on the door offer discounts or additional services to members of that guild.  Here's a few descriptions of the various guild seals:

*Adventurer's Guild:*  A crossed sword and bone, with a starburst behind.
*Weaver's Guild:*  Six by six crosshatch.
*Miner's Guild:*  Pickaxe.
*Jeweler's Guild:*  Faceted gem.
*Tailor's Guild:*  Spool and threaded needle.
*Tanner's Guild:*  A hide.
*Trader's Guild:*  A coin above a wagon wheel.
*Diver's Guild:*  Open clam shell with pearl in it (see only around the Sea of Song).
*Shipwright's Guild:*  Simple ship with billowing sail.
*Locksmith's Guild:*  Keyhold and key.
*Moneychanger's Guild:*  Three different sized coins.
*Cooper's Guild:*  A barrel.
*Cobbler's Guild:*  A boot.
*Horse Trainer's Guild:*  Horse head.
*Healer's Guild:*  A hand, palm forward, behind a morter and pestle.
*Elemental Guild:*  Leaping flames, round circle (pebble), waves, and three wavy lines (wind) (for genasi that wish to learn more about how to use their unique heritage).
*Gravecrawler's Guild:* (morticians) Skull and a stone
*Mage's Guild:*  Starburst.
*Messenger's Guild:*  A winged foot.
*Wayfarer's Guild:*  A door.
*Brotherhood of Alchemy:*  A circle, split in two horizontally.  The bottom half is dark, the top light with a morter and pestle.

*Names:*  In Low'verok, it is reasonably common for a person to change their name if they change careers, signaling that the person wishes to be free of their past.  Calling someone by a former name is considered an insult, unless the former personality of that name is sorely needed.  Old adventurers have been called to arms by their old names before.  Many will take great pains to conceal their past so that they cannot be called by their former names.  

*Laws:*  One of the quirks of Low'verok law is that necromancy is not illegal.  Bodies of executed lawbreakers are given to necromancers so that they can be animated for public service, such as cleaning sewers.

*Magic Item Names:*  All magic items have some kind of name.  Also, if owned long enough, additional powers can be discovered about them.  For example, an _amulet of natural armor +1_ known as Yelfark's Shield after the druid that created it, might become a +2 and grant electricity resistance 10 as its owner increases in level.  Discarding it or giving it to another allows the item to revert to its base power.

*About Small Gods*

Small gods come in four varieties - water, plant, stone or earth, and animal.  Each type of god can only affect a small area, but can be quite potent in that area.

*Water* - the small gods of water are primarily those of very small bodies of water, typically springs, ponds, and small streams.  Rivers, seas, and oceans fall under the purview of the gods of water and oceans (Istishia and Valkur respectively).  

Small gods of water, particularly those of springs, typically demand a sacrifice before their water can be taken.  Natives of the area generally do not have to sacrifice every time, as they are considered under the god's protection.  Natives typically sacrifice once per year, usually part of a community celebration.  

However, travelers and strangers must give a sacrifice before the god will allow his water to be taken.  Typical sacrifices include coins, gems, or food.  Tossing the sacrifices into the body of water is usually sufficient, or setting it right next to it will do.  

If the sacrifice is given, the water can be taken, and is typically cool and fresh for as long as it is carried.  For natives of the region, the water may occasionally act as a healing potion, or help remove disease or poison if the god is petitioned and additional sacrifices made.  The god will never bestow these additional powers on non-natives that drink the water.

If a sacrifice is not given before water is taken (usually by strangers), then several things might happen.  The water may bend away from the stranger, making it impossible for the water to be taken.  Or drinking the water may give the drinker a disease, or poison him, or dehydrate him to the point of near death.  It is never wise to anger a water god.  In addition to bad water, they can also call down bad weather, such as a rainstorm or even a thunderstorm to plague a rude or stingy traveler.  

*Plant:*  Plant gods are more rare, but there is at least one plant god for every plant species, and occasionally more than one.  Plant gods are not as temperamental as water gods, and by simply asking permission to take their fruits, nuts, or leaves, one can have them with little problem.  Some are even quite fine with allowing one to take their entire selves, as they are instantly reborn in a plant of the appropriate type, so the location of the plant gods changes constantly.

For natives of an area, fruit or nut plant gods may allow their fruit to have healing properties above and beyond the normal.  Burning the wood of a properly propositioned plant god (typically a tree god), brings good health and prosperity to natives.  Indeed, the burning of the wood of a willing tree god is a necessary part of several religious rituals (particularly to Kossuth, but also to Obad-hai).  Having a house built from wood of a willing tree god is considered tremendously lucky (no pun intended).  


Strangers that do not ask for permission to take fruit or nuts from plant gods usually become sick upon them.  Burning the wood of an unwilling tree god will usually result in a disease known as "burning leprosy," which presents itself as rotting flesh combined with a terrible burning pain (inhaled/contact DC 30, incubation 1 day, 1d6 Con, 1d6 Cha each month until death occurs).  This disease cannot be removed with any known spell until the victim has been the recipient of an _atonement_ spell.  Then it can be removed with a _remove disease_ spell.

*Earth and stone* - Earth and stone gods are quite rare compared to the other gods.  They are also the most disinterested in the affairs of mortals.  Usually one only has to worry about them if one is a miner, which means dwarves are the most frequent natives of a stone god.  Usually stone gods only want music as their sacrifice, which has led to the development of the dwarven mining songs.  They are sung nigh-constantly while the work of mining is going on, so that they might appease the god while they work to gain the riches of the earth.  

If the songs are not sung, cave-ins occur where none should and with no warning; deadly gas seeps into the mine; or a spring where there was none suddenly appears to flood it.  Mines with particularly good singers usually yield particularly bountiful amounts of their chosen mineral.  

*Animal gods* - For each animal, there is an animal god.  The particularly fine buck with the massive rack, the unusually swift and strong mountain lion, and the oddly evasive frog are all examples of animal gods.  (In game terms, animal gods are legendary animals with DR 5/-.)  

Prayers are necessary before taking the life of any animal, but doubly so if you even think you have an animal god in your bowsight.  An animal god taken with proper prayer can give great power to the eater.  If the flesh or blood of a properly prepared (prayed to) animal god is consumed within ten minutes of their death, it acts as a _cure moderate wounds_ potion (2d8+5 hit points restored), as well as granting a +4 Strength, Dexterity, and Constitution enhancement bonus for twenty-four hours.  It also grants one ability unique to the individual god (+10 to jump checks for the frog god, +10 to base speed for the deer god, Pounce extraordinary ability for the cat god) that lasts for 24 hours as well.  If the animal god was slain without prayer and their flesh and/or blood consumed within 10 minutes, it grants the opposite (it inflicts 2d8+5 points of damage, the person takes a -4 penalty to their Strength, Dexterity, and Constitution score for 24 hours, in addition to something unique to the god being done to them.  -10 to base speed from the deer god, etc.).  

After the ten minute "window" the power fades, and can only act as a _cure moderate wounds_ (for a properly prepared killing) or an _inflict moderate wounds_ (for an improperly prepared one).  This applies to any dried meat as well, for as long as a year and a day.  

The hide of an animal god, whether properly or improperly killed, gives the possessor DR 5/- for a year and a day, then it becomes unremarkable unless a special ritual is done.  If the fresh blood of an animal god is spilled onto the old hide of the same type (deer god blood on an old deer god hide), the DR becomes active again for one full moon (thirty days).  

A slain animal god is instantly reborn into another body, so the animals are never without their god.  Those that do favors for animal gods may be marked with a sign, typically a small picture of the animal or the footprint thereof, and may never be molested by animals of that type (help the rat god, never have rats attack you again).  Those that improperly slay an animal god may be hounded by that type of animal for years until the god extracts an appropriate revenge.

Regular vermin do not have gods, and are thus exempt from these rituals.  However, monstrous vermin do have gods, and measures must be taken as normal.

If anyone really has a smashing character concept that breaks any of the above guidelines, post it here and I'll take a look at it.

Rogue's Gallery thread here.


----------



## Thels (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm gonna be heavy on the healing powers, so I'm building a human cleric of pelor using the Sun and Healing domains. Probably gonna get me a bastard sword for a weapon.

Hit Points? Max 1st level, half after?

Mundane means nonmagical, right?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 7, 2003)

HP Max at first, roll for after.  You can use this automatic dice roller to roll for HP after first if you like, rerolling ones, or just take half, whichever you want.

Yes, mundane = equals nonmagical, which means you can still buy alchemical items.

Also, you may buy potions and scrolls, provided they're in the gp limit.


----------



## Thels (Jul 7, 2003)

Can my character get a carriage?

Carriage: Huge vehicle; Handle Animal +0; Spd drawn (poor); Overall hp 90 (hardness 5); Overall AC 3; Ram 4d6; Face 15 ft. by 10 ft.; Height 10 ft.; Crew 1 (plus 5 passengers); Weight 400 lb.; Cargo 500 lb.; Cost 500 gp.

The carriage is essentually a fully enclosed wagon designed for passenger comfort, not cargo capacity. The driver and a passenger riding in front have onehalf cover behind 1 inch of wood (hp 10, hardness 5). Inside passengers get three-quarters cover. Two heavy horses harnessed abreast pull most wagons at a speed of 35 feet when fully loaded and 50 feet with only a driver and passenger.

Source: Arms and Equipment Guide

Also some other basic items:

Gold Holy Symbol, 50 gp, 2 lb.
Spruce Altar Case, 20 gp, 5 lb.
Yellow Dyed Linen Altar Cloth, 20 gp, 0 lb.
12 Hour Candle, 5 sp, 1/4 lb.

Source: Defenders of the Faith


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 8, 2003)

That's cool.  You're getting something to draw it too right?   

I like the religious supplies as well.

Also, extra brownie points (and XP) for character backgrounds on your character sheets!

I'd like you guys to also come up with some reason you've been adventuring together, as well as an adventuring company name and symbol.  It doesn't have to be a novella, but just something...


----------



## Thels (Jul 8, 2003)

Yeap, 2 heavy riding horses.

I'll elaborate later on, but in really short: Damien Tallstrider is a human cleric of Pelor who travels around with his carriage in seek of people who can use his services. For a bit of spare change of course, Damien needs to provide for himself too.

Dunno what the other characters will be, so party links are a bit hard now, but anyone could probably have gotten a ride if they wanted to come along for a little while to see the world.


----------



## outlands (Jul 8, 2003)

Right, then.  I've got the Halfling Rogue.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 9, 2003)

Ok - assassin, Jemal, Raurth Snowfang, where are you guys?  Do you have character concepts yet?  Thels and outlands, go ahead and post your character sheets (any format you like for now) on the Rogue's Gallery thread.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 9, 2003)

Sorry bout that, thought I'ld already posted him.  Well, I guess I'll post him now.  BTW, I don't know how we could have the characters adventuring together, either.  We'ld have to wait for more characters to be posted before we can start working on that as a group.  My character is Rokelsh, one of the Nomads from the unwanted desert.  



Rokelsh
Human Brb1/Fgtr2
AL: CG  HT: 6'0"  WT: 180  Hair: Long, Black  Eyes: Green

STR: 18 (+4)
DEX: 18 (+4)
CON: 10 (+0)
INT: 13 (+1)
WIS: 17 (+3)
CHA:  6 (-2)

HP: 26(12+6+8) AC: 18 
Saves: FORT: +5 REF: +4 WILL: +3
Init: +4

Bab: 3
Attacks: 
MW M.C.L.Bow (+10, 1d8+4 damage, Threat 20/X3, Range 90')
Bow within 30' (+11, 1d8+5 damage, Threat 20/X3)
MW Flamberge (+9, 2d6+8 damage, Threat 18-20/X2)

Skills: Jump(+11/7), Craft:Weapons(+8/7), Craft:Armour(+8/7), Handle Animal(+5/7), 
Wilderness Lore(+7/4), Listen(+7/4)

Feats: W.Focus(L.Bow), W.Focus(Flamberge), Point Blank Shot, Power Attack, Two-Hand Power Strike

Special: 
Rage 1/day, Fast Movement, Illiterate

Languages: Common, Orcish

Equipment: 
MW Flamberge
MW MTY Comp Long Bow(+4)
40 MW Arrows w/ Hunters Fletchings
(Reduces range increment by 20', but all arrows have 75% chance of NOT being destroyed when used)
MW Chain Shirt
Hvy Horse
-Pack Saddle
-20 days feed 
-Bedroll
-20 days Rations
-Waterskin
-Tent

Backpack
5 Whetstones
Signet Ring
100' Silk Rope
10 Sunrods
10 Potions of Cure Light Wounds

112 GP, 8 SP

Background: 

Rokelsh spent the majority of his young life living in the desert with his tribe, until the day he decided to leave the tribe and see what it was like outside the desert.  For the last year he has been wandering the coastline, travelling from Benshay and leaving home behind him.  
Rokelsh is not scared of magic like some of his people, it's just that he trusts his own skills more than any magic, and uses magic only to accentuate his own skills (IE healing/enhancments).  

He's not really looking for anything in particular, he's just out to have an adventure, make his fortune, you know.. the usual.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 9, 2003)

Jemal - we got out Rogue's Gallery thread here.  So go ahead and post Rokelsh there!  

And I know everyone can't figure out how you met/group name and symbol until everone posts, but I just put that up there for future reference.  As soon as we got everybody up and running, you guys can figure out the party interaction details.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 9, 2003)

I realize you already stated races from the PHB, but I wanted to ask about the possibility of a genasi PC. Especially since they are so integral to the setting.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 9, 2003)

Which kind?  I have FRCS, Dragon #297, as well as the aforementioned website for the Roaming Genasi Tavern for the quasi-genasi.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 9, 2003)

I have FRCS. Don't know which type yet. I'll check it when I get home tonight. I was just tossing around the idea. Also, I rolled stats: 5, 16, 17, 16, 12, 18.


----------



## outlands (Jul 9, 2003)

> Port Lyalee, between the Dragonspine Mountains and Skord's Swamp, run exclusively by halfing traders running to Albon




So, the city/port is run by Halflings?  Large Halfling population there?

Can we spend our $$ to have spells cast on our goods?  Like, for instance, have _continual flame_ cast on 5 sling bullets? (I figured that out as 300gp - 2nd-l spell cast by a 3rd-l caster is 20gp*3=60gp *5 sling-bullets = 300gp total cost)

I'm almost ready to post my character...just need the above clarifications...


----------



## assassination (Jul 9, 2003)

sorry been looking in the wrong thread, so ill have him to you asap. fighter probly.


----------



## Thels (Jul 9, 2003)

Continual Burning Torches cost 90 GP in the DMG. Continual Burning Bullets will probably cost about the same if you have access to them.


----------



## outlands (Jul 9, 2003)

Jemal - can I ask why you put your 10 into CON?  I'm guessing it was so you wouldn't be easy prey to any 1st-l Wiz w/ a _Charm Person_ spell?

Thels - and I cannot figure out *why* they are priced so in the DMG!  They aren't true "magic items" - it's just paying a 3rd-l Wiz to cast a spell for you, so (imo, of course) it should follow the chart in the PHB for hiring a Wiz to cast it.

Now, I'm griping here about the perceived inconsistencies in the actual rulebooks - I will, naturally, abide by whatever ruling the DM sets forth.


----------



## Thels (Jul 9, 2003)

Maybe because of the 50 gp of material components?


----------



## outlands (Jul 9, 2003)

but there aren't any...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 10, 2003)

Outlands, continual flame sling bullets at the price you listed are fine.  

Also, since I offered it to Talespinner, I'll open up the genasi to everyone else as well.  If someone wants, they can use the FRCS genasi or any of the genasi here:  Roaming Genasi Tavern, pending approval.

Outlands - Port Lyalee does indeed have a very high halfling population.  75% at the last count.  

Yes you all may pay to have spells cast on your goods, just please tell me first.


----------



## assassination (Jul 10, 2003)

the reason a everburning tourch cost 90 is because, continual flame has a meterial component of 50gp worth of ruby dust.


----------



## outlands (Jul 10, 2003)

It sure does - and I hereby confess publicly to being a doofus, because I failed to check the spell for extra costs. *sigh*


----------



## Jemal (Jul 10, 2003)

Outlands - 10 Con b/c He relies on tactics, speed, and strength... Kill the opponent quick enough, and evade his attacks, and it doesn't matter if you've got a glass jaw.  I gave him the 17 Wisdom b/c he gets along by Determination (Force of will) Rather than sheer stamina.  Also, being from near the forbidden lands, he needs to be very observant (wisdom is mod for Spot/listen).

And while we're on the Stats subject, in case anyone's wondering the reason for the 6 CHA is b/c he hasn't spent much time with anyone other than his own people, and they have their own definitions of 'manners' so sometimes he can come off as a jerk, though it's merely a cultural difference.  And there's the fact that he's got a few scars and just basically looks... strange.

For once I've put a lot of thought into why my characters stats are what they are... I usually just powergame and min-max it then don't think about it anymore, but with stats like what I rolled, I just had to do something cool with it.

BTW, Ray, Is he good enough for me to post into the Rogues Gallery thread?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 10, 2003)

Yeah, he looks fine.  Go ahead and post!


----------



## outlands (Jul 10, 2003)

Jemal - w00h00!  That's very much what I figured from looking at your character.  Guess I was trying to "double-check" myself...


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 10, 2003)

Air Genasi Wizard

I'll have him up tomorrow.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 10, 2003)

So, lemme see, cleric, wizard, rogue, barb/fighter, fighter...  Hey, we're shaping up to be a balanced party!  How about that?


----------



## Jemal (Jul 11, 2003)

yes, very unlike Assassin's Epic game. *Shudder*
2 wizards, a sorceror, a cleric, a monk, and an archer so far...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 11, 2003)

A quick role-call:

*assassin* - Possibly playing a fighter -  post your character when ready.
*outlands* - Playing Noddy Darkfox, halfling rogue
*Jemal* - Playing Rokelsh, human barbarian/fighter
*Raurth Snowfang* - Haven't heard from you.  Where are you dude?
*Thels* - Human cleric of Pelor - post your character when ready.
*Tailspinner* - Air genasi wizard - post your character when ready.

For everyone, I think I prefer the format that Jemal has his character in, so let's make that the default "character sheet" for the Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 11, 2003)

*Air Genasi Wizard*

Character Name: Gaoi Gustwig
Race: Air Genasi
Class: Wizard
Alignment: Neutral Good
Deity: Akadi

Gender: Male
Age: 25
Height: 5’11”
Weight: 185#
Skin: Fair
Eyes: Blue
Hair: Light Blue

Character Level: 2 (+1 ECL)
EXP Points Gained: 3000
EXP Needed For Next Level: 6000

Known Languages: Common, Draconic, Auran, Aquan, Ignan, Infernal

-------------------------------------------------------

Strength: 5 (-3) 
Dexterity: 18 (+4)
Constitution: 16 (+3)
Intelligence: 20 (+5)
Wisdom: 10 (+0)
Charisma: 15 (+2)

-------------------------------------------------------

Armor Class: 14
Flatfooted Armor Class: 10
Touch Armor Class: 14

-------------------------------------------------------

Hit Points: 14

-------------------------------------------------------

Save vs. Fortitude: +3
Save vs. Reflex: +4
Save vs. Will: +3
Special Save Notes: +1 vs air spells & effects

-------------------------------------------------------

Initiative Modifier: +4
Base Attack Bonus: +1
Melee Attack Bonus: -2
Ranged Attack Bonus: +5

-------------------------------------------------------

Weapons:
Masterwork Dagger (Tiny, 1d4, 19-20/x2, 10ft, Piercing)
-1 Attack Penalty
Masterwork Hand Crossbow (Tiny, 1d4, 19-20/x2, 30ft, Piercing)
+6 Attack Bonus (+7 Attack Bonus for MW Bolts)

-------------------------------------------------------

Skills:
Diplomacy/3 (Cha) ** 1 rank (cc)
Knowledge [arcana]/10 (Int) ** 5 ranks
Knowledge [architecture & engineering]/9 (Int) ** 4 ranks
Knowledge [geography]/8 (Int) ** 3 ranks
Knowledge [history]/8 (Int) ** 3 ranks
Knowledge [monsters]/10 (Int) ** 5 ranks
Knowledge [nobility & royalty]/6 (Int) ** 1 rank
Knowledge [the planes]/6 (Int) ** 1 rank
Knowledge [religion]/6 (Int) ** 1 rank
Scry/10 (Int) ** 5 ranks
Spellcraft/10 (Int) ** 5 ranks

-------------------------------------------------------

Feats:
Scribe Scroll
Exotic Weapon Proficiency [hand crossbow]

-------------------------------------------------------

Special:
Levitate 1/day as if cast by a 5th level wizard
Darkvision 60 ft
Breathless
Outsider
A slight breeze seems to be present around him at all times

-------------------------------------------------------

Spell Book:
0th (4/day):
Arcane Mark, Dancing Lights, Daze, Detect Magic, 
Detect Poison, Disrupt Undead, Flare, Ghost Sound, Light, 
Mage Hand, Mending, Open/Close, Prestidigitation, 
Read Magic, Resistance
1st (4/day):
Burning Hands, Cause Fear, Change Self, Charm Person,
Comprehend Languages, Mage Armor, Magic Missile,
Shield, Sleep, Summon Monster I

-------------------------------------------------------

Equipment & Gear:
Masterwork Dagger (301 gp, 1#)
Masterwork Hand Crossbow (400 gp, 3#)
10 Masterwork Crossbow Bolts (70 gp, 1#)
20 Crossbow Bolts (2 gp, 2#)
Backpack (2 gp, 1#)
Monk's outfit (5 gp, 2#)
Spell Book (0 gp, 3#)
Potion of Fly (750 gp, 0.2#)
Potion of Invisibility (300 gp, 0.2#)
Potion of Bull’s Strength (300 gp, 0.2#)
Potion of Cat’s Grace (300 gp, 0.2#)
Potion of Cure Light Wounds (50 gp, 0.2#)

Total (2480 gp, 14#)

Treasure: 20 gp

-------------------------------------------------------

Base Speed: 30 ft
Normal Speed: 30 ft

-------------------------------------------------------

Character History:
Gaoi is the first born son of a high noble lord. He was destined to follow in his father’s footsteps. However, fate had a different path for the young genasi. At the young age of three he came down with a particularly bad fever. He was under the best care, but it still took them three months to cure the child. As young Gaoi grew up it became quickly apparent that his strength was less then appropriate for someone of his stature. Somehow the fever had sapped his very strength, making him a weakling.

At last he had come of age and it was time for him to make his place in the world. His father had hoped that he would follow in his footsteps and become a great fighter. Gaoi had other plans. He tried several pursuits. First he was going to be a bard, but he didn’t like the constant practicing. Then he tried to be a monk. He even bought the outfit. But that had too much meditating. Finally he found an old absentminded wizard that was looking for an apprentice. Gaoi thought that this wouldn’t work, but to his surprise he actually enjoyed it. The casting of spells actually relaxed the young genasi. He found that he excelled at learning new spells.

After he had learned what he could from the old man he had devised a plan for his departure. Noting that the old wizard was so forgetful, he decided he would grab some of the newly enchanted items. He would also get some scrolls and potions. Unfortunately he didn’t plan quite as well as he had thought. Instead of a magic dagger, hand crossbow, and some bolts, he got masterwork the items that had been prepared for enchantment. Instead of some magic scrolls, he got several love letters that the old wizard was keeping from his youth. He did however get away with a few potions. He also got away with several bottles of perfume and a bottle of cheap ink.

With these supplies he went out to join others and create an adventuring party. His current group often jokes about his failed attempt to take some enchanted items from his master. Such jokes as, “Hey Gaoi. How is that magic dagger working out for you? Oh! That’s right. It isn’t enchanted yet. Is it?”

Group Tie-Ins:
Having an air genasi and the son of  a high noble lord with you helps with transactions.

“You want me to pay how much? Well we’ve got the son of Lord Gustwig with us.”

“Our buddy here can fly. Really! Just look. Show ‘em what you’ve got Gaoi.” At this point Gaoi uses his levitating ability.

“Boy it sure is a hot day. Wouldn’t you like a nice breeze to blow on you? Hey Gaoi! Over here.”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 12, 2003)

Tailspinner - looks good, go ahead and post it in the Rogue's Gallery thread!


----------



## Jemal (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: Air Genasi Wizard*



			
				Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Save vs. Fortitude: +3
> Save vs. Reflex: +4
> Save vs. Will: +3




You can always tell an old-school gamer, the "Save vs" gives it away.   Took me about 6 months to stop telling my IRL gamers to make saves vs death.


----------



## Thels (Jul 12, 2003)

I'm sorry, my character is practically done, but it's at home, and I won't be there 'till mondaymorning. Thought I had time to finish him up before then, but it didn't turn out to be.


----------



## assassination (Jul 13, 2003)

sorry, iv been busy with another game and totaly forgot aobut the character. ill have him in ASAP.


----------



## outlands (Jul 13, 2003)

Do we have more than three threads running for this game?  I feel like I'm missing something.  (could just be because this is my forst play-by-post experience, too...)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 13, 2003)

Ok, what typically happens is that there's the OOC thread for OOC discussion and annoucements (and idle player-to-player chatter), a Rouge's Gallery thread for everyone's character sheet.  I want everyone to post their own so that they can edit them as we progress through the game.  Then we have the actual game thread, which I haven't posted yet, as I want everyone's character sheet posted.  The recruitment thread shouldn't be used anymore and will die a quiet death.  

For more examples of how play-by-post is done, just read some threads on the Playing the Game board.  Gru the Wanderer does several cool games, as does Uriel_fire_of_heaven and many other excellent DMs.  Give some of those threads a read for examples of play.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 14, 2003)

Ok, Thels, assassin, and Raurth Snowfang, please get your characters in by Wednesday, so we can start by Friday.  

Also, how often can everyone post or how often does everyone want to post?


----------



## assassination (Jul 15, 2003)

im on here atleast once a day. so how ever often you want.


----------



## Thels (Jul 15, 2003)

I should be able to post once a day at least. I'll be home this afternoon, so expect my char somewhere today.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 15, 2003)

Ok, assassination and Thels, post your characters on the Rogue's Gallery thread ASAP.  Has anyone seen hide or hair of Raurth Snowfang?  I e-mailed him, but got no reply.  

In other news, I added some more information about the world in the first post about the small gods, and some other random bits of information.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 15, 2003)

Usually I'm on 1 or 2 times a day, though If I'm bored I sometimes am on here literally ALL day, and if I'm busy (Working or other RL stuff) then sometimes a day or two between checking.

Usually at least once a day though... usually.

Unless I can't think of something to post, or am waiting for someone else to post something.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 15, 2003)

Ok then, let's attempt a once per day or once per two days posting frequency if we can manage that.  

Thels and assassination, please post your characters soonest.

If I don't get a response from Raurth Snowfang by tomorrow, then we'll go on without him unless anyone knows someone who wants to take his place.  

I'd like to post the game thread by tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 17, 2003)

Ok, in lieu of the absence of character sheets for Thels and assassination, I'm going to extend the deadline until Saturday.  If you two think you're going to be too busy to participate in this game due to your involvement in other games, then please let me know.  I don't want this game to die before it even starts.  

Also, since Raurth Snowfang has dropped off the face of the planet, I'm reopening recruitment for one more player.  Please, let guys who have been waiting for a PbP game to open sign up before you PbP junkies nab the spot.    Wait at least until Friday...


----------



## Thels (Jul 17, 2003)

Okay, I finally am at home AND have time to work on my character. Did about all the posting this week away from home. Character's done except for formatting. While I was reading Jemal's format, I got confused over this:

Skills: Jump(+11/7), Craft:Weapons(+8/7), Craft:Armour(+8/7), Handle Animal(+5/7), 
Wilderness Lore(+7/4), Listen(+7/4)

What's the number behind the /? I know it's not the ranks, cuz that's maxed at 6 at level 3. So what is it?


----------



## Jemal (Jul 17, 2003)

oh, that's just me screwing up on math.

It's SUPPOSED to be the ranks, i don't know how I screwed it up like that...
me go change.


----------



## Thels (Jul 17, 2003)

Okay, it's there. I haven't formatted it yet though. Tell me what you think of it. If it's okay with you, I'll format it.

Gonna do the background now.

Just out of curiosity, I did some comparing to starting scores:

Assassination 18, 17, 16, 15, 14, 10 (55 points)
Jemal 18, 18, 17, 13, 10, 6 (50 points)
Tailspinner 18, 17, 16, 16, 12, 5 (50 points)
Argent 16, 15, 15, 14, 12, 10 (38 points)
Thels 15, 13, 12, 11, 10, 9 (23 points)
Outlands 13, 12, 11, 10, 10, 9 (17 points)

Let's hope the game relies a lot on RPing and only slightly on stats, otherwise the difference is devastating.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 18, 2003)

Oh ya, we got lots of roleplaying.   

Also, does anyone want to be from a particular area?  Jemal's from the Unwanted Desert, so if anyone else wants to declare a general place of origin, that would be neat.  I can also give the individual characters some additional information about their home areas that might come in useful.  If you want more options, please ask.

Also, do we have a general concensus on party name/symbol and a vague idea about how you guys would interact with each other?

Thels - your format looks fine.  I'm eagerly awaiting your character background.


----------



## Starman (Jul 18, 2003)

I would like to take that last open spot if you don't mind, Ray Silver. I'm thinking of an elven Ftr 1/Wiz 2. I can have a character ready by Friday evening. 

Starman


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 18, 2003)

You got it Starman.  Check the first page for character creation info.


----------



## outlands (Jul 18, 2003)

I just almost *live* on the computer - sad but true.

Noddy is *from* Port Lyalee, but basically can't go back there.  Otherwise, as for hooking up with the party, the itinerent cleric may have rescued him from a band of ruffians and he just...kinda...hung around after that...


----------



## Starman (Jul 18, 2003)

Are we using 3.0 or 3.5?

Starman


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 18, 2003)

3.0 all the way.


----------



## assassination (Jul 18, 2003)

sorry guys but i just have to leave you guys in this campain, i didn't really have intrest in it from the start but not i really don't want to play it. sorry


----------



## Starman (Jul 18, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> *3.0 all the way. *




No prob. Thanks.

Starman


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 19, 2003)

assassination said:
			
		

> *sorry guys but i just have to leave you guys in this campain, i didn't really have intrest in it from the start but not i really don't want to play it. sorry *



  Ok, thanks for letting me know.  I'll open the spot up for someone that does really want to play.


----------



## Starman (Jul 19, 2003)

I posted my character in the Rogue's Gallery. Let me know if everything looks alright. 

Starman


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 19, 2003)

Starman, your character looks good.  Does Syrrian come from the Black Pine forest or the Farlight forest (as those are the two major concentrations of elves)?  Both are geographically equidistant from the Forbidden Lands.  The Farlight forest is known for having some strange magical phenomena as well as ancient ruins, and produces many wizards.  The Black Pine forest borders the coast in parts, and suffers the occasional coastal raids along with the rest of the region.  They tend to produce more fighters, and some of the best archers come from that region.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 19, 2003)

Me! Me! Me!

I want to play an Elven female cleric of the Goddess of children and innocence.

Please!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 19, 2003)

Argent, you got it.  I have some background on Alnaria I'll post for you shortly.  Go ahead and start your character creation and background.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 19, 2003)

*Elexia*

STR: 10
DEX: 16
CON: 10
INT: 15
WIS: 16
CHA: 15

3rd level Cleric of Alnaria (Animal and Good domains)
Neutral good
Female Elf

BAB: +2
FORT: +3
REF: +4
WILL: +6
AC: 

Hit Points: 16

Skills: 
Knowledge Religion 6/+8 
Healing 6/+9
Diplomacy 6/+8
Concentration 6/+6

Feats:
Reach Spell
Extra Turning

Elf traits
Can call Animal Companion
Good domain spells cast as +1 level (4th)

Spells per day: 0 = 4/ 1st = D+3 / 2nd = D+2
Basic spell list:
0: Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Read Magic.
1st: D= Protection from Evil, Bless, Divine Favor, Sanctuary
2nd: D= Calm Animal, Sound Burst, Enthrall

Equipment
Masterwork Quarter staff/Shepherd’s Crook
Chain shirt
Backpack
Water skin
More later…

Elexia hails from Willow Grove. She has spent her time over the last century raising and tutoring the children, in the orphanage she ran. She became so much a centerpiece of the town and town structure that the townsfolk all call her Granny. Elexia however is still a young elf and wished to see the world. One day after a very depressing talk with the town elders she decided she had had enough and left. She has lived so long among the humans that she sometimes has to be reminded she is an elf. 
When she was a child growing up in a commune on the banks of Greenfire Lake all was wonder and joy. She was called to her ladies service at an early age and became the nanny for the commune there until the “thrills of the big city” brought her to Willow Grove. Now that same wanderlust is upon her and she has seen fit to find a new set of people to protect. While they may not be innocents themselves, She is there to make sure that the adventurers don’t harm the innocent.
Tall and serene she has white hair and clear blue eyes. Her Shepard’s crook is never far from her and neither is her love and devotion to all the little ones.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 19, 2003)

Ok, this is for Starman.  Also, I'll get you some general information on the Forbidden Lands soon.

*Forests of Low'verok*
While there are several wooded areas of Low'verok, the largest and most intimidating forests are the Farlight and the Black Pine.  These forests haven't been logged in centuries, and to the outside eye, remain virgin woods.  All elves come from one of the two forests.  While many elven communities exist in other areas of Low'verok, all elves are born in one of the two great forests.  A pregnant elven woman would make every effort to get back to her home forest (or the other, if her time is close) in order to give birth in one of the great elven communities.  The rare elf that is born outside the protection of the great forests (and its attending spirits) is considered unlucky or even cursed.  It's fairly obvious when an elf is born outside the great forests; a normal elf's eyes are green, a "outborn" elf's eyes are bright blue.

Other intelligent races generally do not enter the great forests without permission.  While the great forests are not exactly closed to outsiders, one needs a potent reason to come inside, and an even better one to come to one of the elven communities therein.  Some of the fringe communities of humans, gnomes, or half-elves have standing permission to a certain amount of hunting and gathering on the edges of the forest, and most consider these to be lucky.  A word from them carries weight when an outsider tries to gain entry to the great forests.

*Black Pine* - The Black Pine forest borders the coast in parts, and is subject the coastal raids that are part of life along the ocean.  The elves from this region run Port Xialar, which is open to all species, though they have their own ports deeper into the forest.  To hide their own ports, the elves employ obscuring magic, but sorcerers or wizards with pirate bands have brought down the elven defenses before.  In reaction to this, the elves of the Black Pine forest concentrate not on more powerful magic, but on skillful archers, frequently combined with magic.  The archers and arcane archers of the Black Pine forest are the best in Low'verok.  An elf from this region typically has a somewhat martial and practical outlook.  They're close to human and halfling trade routes as well, and generally get along with traders very well.

*Farlight* - If the Black Pine forest is said to represent the martial and warlike side of elves, than the Farlight forest represents the mystical and magical side.  Many centuries ago, human, half-elven, genasi, and others raised great magician's towers and created deep underground complexes.  The Farlight forest was a strange, isolated collection of communities bent on studying the arcane mysteries.  The elves permitted this because they too were fascinated by the magic, and hoped that with many others (particularly non-elves, that might have a different way of looking at things), the mysteries could be unraveled.  For reasons unknown, several strange areas of slightly warped magic exist in the Farlight forest, along with the odd portal.  Because of these strange magical fields, the Farlight forest contains several odd creatures, infused with the odd magical currents.  The mysteries of the Farlight forest have prevented any kind of major invasion, despite the fact that it borders the Unexplored Lands.  Orc hoards have simply been swallowed up by it, as evidinced by left-behind sheilds, weapons, and armor as they tried to run.

However, a few centuries ago, the great towers and complexes began to fall into ruin.  The arcanists and magisters with their strange experiments had simply vanished without a trace.  The elves were uncertain of how this happened, but visions from Corellon Larethian convinced them that it had been folly to allow the raising (and descending) of towers into the great forests, particularly by non-elves.  

The forest today is dotted by crumbling ruins of once-great towers, usually in close proximity to one strange magic field or another.  The elves shun them, and continue to live in their natural cities.  However, they know that some strange things still reside in the old complexes.  They occasionally let well-trusted adventuring groups clean out some of the more troublesome ones.

The elves of the Farlight forest still carry on a strong magical tradition.  The most powerful wizards tend to come from the Farlight, as well as many unique spells and magical items.  

Argent - here's the information for Alnaria:

*Alnaria* - _Unicorn Goddess, the Innocent One, the Eternal Child, Protector of Children, Goddess of Innocence_
*Symbol:*  Unicorn's head with a shepard's crook underneath
*Alignment:*  neutral good
*Portfolio:*  Children, animals, plants, protection of woodlands
*Worshipers:*  Mothers and pregnant woman (on behalf of their children), children, druids, elves, virgins, unicorn riders, those who are innocent
*Cleric Alignments:*  CG, NG, LG
*Domains:*  Animal, Good, Luck, Protection
*Favored Weapon:*  Shepard's crook

Alnaria (al-_nar_-ee-ah) is the protector of the innocent, primarily children and animals, but will also intervene on the behalf of others who are unable to help themselves.  Her clerics run orphanages and maternity wards, her druids guard virgin woods and tend sick animals.  Her name is invoked by mothers to protect their children (typically when trying to find a lost little one), as well as the children themselves if they are in trouble.  

Strangely enough, her reputation as a protector of the innocent has led to the use of oaths in her name in matters of law.  Swearing an oath that one is "innocent before the eyes of Alnaria" is a potent oath and one not lightly used.  The priests and priestess of Alnaria have occasionally been asked to shelter those innocent of their crimes against those who think otherwise.  This practice is not often done, as this puts the clerics in grave danger.

However, Alnaria's first priority is to the true innocent.  She has established several small communities around Low'verok of people that are considered Chosen by Alnaria.  These people have minds like children, even in adult age.  They do not know fear, pain, or deciet (or any matters of war).  These communities are havens of peace, and those who have lose their mental balance are brought to these places to regain it.  They are typically guarded by those who are not Chosen, and thus can be defended from those who would use deadly force.

Alnaria is primarily a peace-loving goddess, but as a protector of children she can be a powerful force.  In several temples are legions of Her virgin battle priestess, armed with spears carved to look like unicorn horns, mounted on the backs of unicorns.  They respond to threats to temples of Alnaria, villages of Her Chosen, or other areas of her concern (forests typically).

Alnaria's clergy is a strangely mixed bag.  Some are virgins, wanting to keep that state.  Many of these are girls that have escaped arranged marriages.  Others are mothers who have lost their children and desire to enter the church so they can protect others.  Some are those who have had their innocence taken from their forcefully and have come to the temple for healing and peace.  And some are those that simply love the wilderness and animals and desire to protect it.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 19, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> *Argent - here's the information for Alnaria:
> 
> Favored Weapon:  Shepard's crook
> 
> Alnaria (al-nar-ee-ah) is the protector of the innocent, primarily children and animals, but will also intervene on the behalf of others who are unable to help themselves.  Her clerics run orphanages and maternity wards*



*

How did you know! 
I just got done writing a brief profile and you add this! too weird!

Elexia hails from Willow Grove. She has spent her time over the last century raising and tutoring the children, in the orphanage she ran. She became so much a centerpiece of the town and town structure that the townsfolk all call her Granny. Elexia however is still a young elf and wished to see the world. One day after a very depressing talk with the town elders she decided she had had enough and left. She has lived so long among the humans that she sometimes has to be reminded she is an elf. 
When she was a child growing up in a commune on the banks of Greenfire Lake all was wonder and joy. She was called to her ladies service at an early age and became the nanny for the commune there until the “thrills of the big city” brought her to Willow Grove. Now that same wanderlust is upon her and she has seen fit to find a new set of people to protect. While they may not be innocents themselves, She is there to make sure that the adventurers don’t harm the innocent.
Tall and serene she has white hair and clear blue eyes. Her Shepard’s crook is never far from her and neither is her love and devotion to all the little ones. 

One thing that I will be playing on is her age compared to the non-elves in the world. Remember that she could have been diapering the grandparents of many of the humans.*


----------



## Starman (Jul 19, 2003)

The Farlight Forest sounds really cool. Syrrian will hail from there.

Starman


----------



## Starman (Jul 19, 2003)

I forgot to put up my familiar, so I just added that to my character's post.

Starman


----------



## outlands (Jul 19, 2003)

Syrrian, no Elven double-bow?

So, we got 2 Clerics, a Barbarian, a Rogue, a Wizard, and a Ftr/Wiz.  mwahahahaha
Let's rumble!

_edit: forgot about the genasi!_

2 humans
2 elves
1 halfling
1 genasi

what a crew!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 19, 2003)

Argent - well, it's part of both.  Low'verok is a new homebrew, so some of what you guys are putting down for your character background will end up being canon.  Enjoy it!  

I had seen your character sheet and saw that you had a shepard's crook.  I was contemplating Alnaria's favored weapon (I had considered it being the shortspear, but she's really not a martial diety except for specific circumstances), and decided that that fit perfectly.  However, the orphanage thing I had up before I saw your character background, so I can only claim my vast psychic powers (tm) for that "coincidence."  

It also looks like Elexia is an "outborn" elf, so you and Syrrian may have had some words in the past when you first met, eh?

Starman - Farlight forest it is.  I'm going to post some more general information about the Forbidden Lands that a story-collecter such as yourself might know.  Everyone else, aside from Rokelsh (Jemal), you know as much as is in the first post, only Syrrian (and Rokelsh to a lesser extent) will know what I will post, unless he chooses to share with you.  (Rokelsh would know a little bit because he's from the Unwanted Desert.)

Everyone else, I'm going to be posting a few more bits of information about your individuals's chosen point of origin, race, etc.  These are just things to help get the flavor of the world, they are not a straight jacket.

Also, does anyone have ideas for a name for your adventuring group?  You'll need one, it's important.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 19, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> *Also, does anyone have ideas for a name for your adventuring group?  You'll need one, it's important.   *



The Weary Travelers?


----------



## Starman (Jul 19, 2003)

outlands said:
			
		

> *Syrrian, no Elven double-bow?
> *




I'm not familiar with that off the top of my head. Which book is that in?

Starman


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 20, 2003)

*Q*

*Tales of the Forbidden Lands*

For both Syrrian and Rokelsh:
*Wisdom of the Unwanted Desert*
The Forbidden Lands spew forth monsters that seek only to devour the land around them.  The hidious humanoid creatures seem to be a thin skin over a body of watery ooze, with hard fists and filmy wings.  They can create more of themselves.  When you kill one, you must kill the seeds that are left behind.  Adding water to the seeds means creating more of the monsters.  It is fortuitous that the Unwanted Desert borders the Forbidden Lands, for the dryness that tests its people means the safety of the rest of Low'verok.

Occasionally, those who go close to the cliff see great dragons made of translucent violet fire prowling the blasted plains below.  They rarely approach the cliffs, and have only been seen from a distance.

Pregnant women who have nightmares in the Unwanted Desert have their offspring watched closely.  Sometimes those unlucky children seem to be born with a strange hunger for other people's minds.  They turn into besital monsters and desire only to attack other people, pierce their eyes and eat their minds.  These creatures, called "soul eaters" by the peoples of the Unwanted Desert, are particularly despised.  

It is generally thought that the proximity of the Forbidden Lands can cause terrible dreams about its twisted and terrible origins; things that no mind can comprehend.  Because of this, talismans that protect one from bad dreams are extremely common amongst the people of the Unwanted Desert.

For Syrrian only
*Tales of the Forbidden Explorers*

There are a few very adventerous souls that have explored the very edges of the Forbidden Lands.  The most adventerous (and some say, most crazy) is a gnome named Quelp Yipp Braggort.  He actually climbed part-way down the shear cliff of the Forbidden Lands, which is the farthest anyone has gotten and been able to return to tell the tale.

He said the land is blasted and scortched, though by looked through a spyglass, he has sworn to have seen trees in the distance.  By watching the horizon at night, he has seen bits of fire come raining down from the sky into the Forbidden Lands, accompanied by sounds of great explosions.  He is uncertain exactly what this means, but he theorizes that it is a weapon or battle spell.  This implies that there is some kind of intelligent life there, probably waging a war.

Other people scoff at his tales, but for all of Quelp's bragging in other areas of his life, he speaks of this experience with utter sincereity and a complete lack of the flourishes he lavishes onto his other tales.  He says this tale needs no enhancement.

Twice, Syrrian has met in his life people that claim to be from the Forbidden Lands.  One was a young man that at first glace appeared to be a fire genasi, with glowing skin, fire-bright hair, and violet eyes.  He was obviously unbalanced, and he claimed that the "Skyfire Lords" wanted his "earthfire" back.  He was clutching an elaborate rod of a silvery metal as he spoke, wringing it through his hands.  He wasn't able to answer Syrrian's questions very coherently, but he spoke of the "cities of the Skyfire Lords," the "memories of the dark ones," the "nightmares they give us if they leave, I know they're coming for me, the dreams are getting worse," and "fire from the sky, it all comes to that, I'll be returning to the fire, I'm going home."  

Later that day, the man incinerated himself in the middle of the Well's End market square.  The local mage's guild declared it to be an improperly cast _fireball_ detonated at the man's feet.  However, several witnesses claimed they saw something fall from the sky and strike the man to set him on fire.  The mage's guild dismissed that as nonsense.

The other Syrrian met was in an enclave of runecasters at the northwestern fringe of the Firespine mountains.  The community, called the Stonecarved Brothers, was mostly dwarfs, humans, and earth genasi.  They carved runes on the rocks and tattooed and imprinted runes on their own bodies to improve their magical powers.  One man had particularly strange tattoos, some of which looked like a vauge suggestion of an alien face with three eyes.  Unlike most of the others, he was not a spellcaster, but a warrior with a scholastic bent.  He deflected most of Syrrian's questions, but gave him two pieces of information.  "The memories of those destroyed live on in me."  "Seek the sea of souls and there you will learn to carry another's heart with you."  The man gave his name only as Far-strider Starseeker.  He has thus far not returned any of Syrrian's letters for further information.


----------



## Starman (Jul 20, 2003)

Very cool, RS. I'm getting very excited to start playing!

Starman


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 20, 2003)

Updated Elexia a bit. just need her equipment now. see the old post.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 20, 2003)

Post Elexia on the Rogue's Gallery thread as soon as you're done Argent.  I have some other flavor information for some people, and then some random treasure to distribute.  Then we'll get going on the adventure.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 20, 2003)

Elexia posted.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 22, 2003)

Ok, we now have a game thread.  Let's start the party!

World of Low'verok - game thread


----------



## Thels (Jul 25, 2003)

I'm going on vacation (well, sorta) for two weeks from Saturday July 26 to Saturday August 9. I won't have access to internet at all (and no time for this anyhow) during that period, so you'll pretty much have to do without me. I guess you either put me on autopilot or throw me into a pocket dimension for the time being. I'm sorry for the inconvenience.

Autopilot Guidelines: Follow the party, heal partymembers in need. If someone else needs his skill, he'll ask for a minor payment based on what he thinks the person can miss without much problems. He'll create water at each dawn after prayer. In combat he'll alternate between buff spells/heal spells/heavy mace/light crossbow as the situation requires.


----------



## outlands (Jul 25, 2003)

Starman said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm not familiar with that off the top of my head. Which book is that in?
> *




Arms & Equipment Guide.  It's essentially a "mechanical" way to gain the "rapid-shot" feat.  One of my players uses one to excellent effect...


----------



## Starman (Jul 26, 2003)

outlands said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Arms & Equipment Guide.  It's essentially a "mechanical" way to gain the "rapid-shot" feat.  One of my players uses one to excellent effect... *




_Checks book._

Ah, interesting. Perhaps if I was making a dedicated archer. 

Starman


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 28, 2003)

Howdy all!  I'm back from GenCon and just posted the next little step in our adventure.  (GenCon was fun, in case anyone wanted to know...  I picked up Arcana Unearthed, and I may want to run one of those at some point...)

Anyway, I'm really pleased with the way the game is going so far.  Thels, no problems with the vacation thing.  Planned vacations are more important that games.  That said, I too am going on an extended vacation (to England no less!) but I will have computer access, and I _will_ be able to do updates.  Probably every two days rather than every one, but updates never the less!

Ok, and a question for Jemal:



> He continues walking with them, wondering if he might be able to start a Mok'Dyul with someone..



  Please, what is a Mok'Dyul?  (Brings out campaign notebook as Jemal prepares to write canon...)


----------



## Jemal (Jul 28, 2003)

Mok'Dyul... It's basically "Mock Duel" pronounced (And spelt) slightly different.  It involves two warriors (usually ones who deem each other worthy opponents) fighting without attempting to actually hurt each other (Dealing subdual damage).  After facing each other, the winning warrior shows respect to the looser, for having grace in defeat. (Or, if the looser does NOT show grace in defeat, the winner kills him/her.)

hehe.. Could be interesting, eh?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 28, 2003)

Gaoi's Spells In Memory:
0: Dancing Lights, Disrupt Undead, Prestidigitation, Resistance
1: Burning Hands, Charm Person, Mage Armor, Sleep


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 29, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Mok'Dyul... It's basically "Mock Duel" pronounced (And spelt) slightly different.  It involves two warriors (usually ones who deem each other worthy opponents) fighting without attempting to actually hurt each other (Dealing subdual damage).  After facing each other, the winning warrior shows respect to the looser, for having grace in defeat. (Or, if the looser does NOT show grace in defeat, the winner kills him/her.)
> 
> hehe.. Could be interesting, eh? *



  That sounds like a plan.    *Goes off to plot, heh, heh, heh...*

Tailspinner, thanks for the spell list.


----------



## Starman (Jul 29, 2003)

I knew I was forgetting something. I put an asterisk next to the spells listed in the Rogue's Gallery to show the spells I memorize unless otherwise noted.

Starman


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 29, 2003)

Sounds like a good idea. I'll update Gaoi's character sheet with asterisks to signify current spells for the day.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 4, 2003)

Ok guys, I have a request here.  This is my first time DMing a play-by-post, and obviously several of you are PbP veterans.  Though we've barely begun, does anyone have anything they particularly dislike?  Like?  Changes in format they'd like to request?    (Don't worry, your future XP will _not_ be dependent on your answers.)


----------



## Starman (Aug 4, 2003)

I don't have any complaints. I'm enjoying things so far.

Starman


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 4, 2003)

Same Here. So far the story is great and you've been able to keep us all involved.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 4, 2003)

It is good.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 8, 2003)

Ok, looks like I will be able to post, so yay!  Rock on, players!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 8, 2003)

Wonderful. but don't miss England for us.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 8, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *Wonderful. but don't miss England for us. *



  Don't worry, I won't.  I've been in London for the past two days!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 17, 2003)

*Pokes Argent with a stick.  A very gentle stick*


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 17, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> **Pokes Argent with a stick.  A very gentle stick*   *



Sorry Life's a bit crazy. take a look at it in a few moments.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 17, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *Sorry Life's a bit crazy. take a look at it in a few moments. *



  Cool.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 20, 2003)

Have I scared all my players off?  By the way Elexia, interesting guess there.    *Chuckles evilly*


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 20, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> *Have I scared all my players off?  By the way Elexia, interesting guess there.    *Chuckles evilly* *



Thanks. *Runs scared*


----------



## Starman (Aug 22, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> *Have I scared all my players off?*




Sorry. I haven't had access to the Internet for a couple of days (long story). I just posted, though.

Starman


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 23, 2003)

Ok, moving the story along here with a brand spanking new post.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 25, 2003)

Jemal?  outlands?  Where be you be?  You're being attacked by a malevolent shimmering force!


----------



## Jemal (Aug 25, 2003)

Can I hit it with a fireball? *L* j/k

Anyways, Me is back now, so me go fight stuff.


HACK!
SLASH!
BASH!

CRASH!
*oops, sorry mom*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 28, 2003)

outlands?  Where are you dude?!


----------



## Starman (Aug 29, 2003)

You might have to NPC him for now, Ray Silver. The boards show his last activity around here was on the 17th.

Starman


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 29, 2003)

Well piffle.  I'll send him an e-mail (RL probably just bogged him down), but I'll NPC him for now.  Update soon!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 30, 2003)

Ok, I e-mailed outlands.  If he doesn't respond in 3-4 days, I'll re-open the position.  For simplicity's sake I'd just like someone to take over his character (because I'd kind of like to have a rogue, but we can deal without), but I'll also go with someone bringing in their own.

And yeah, I forgot Jemal in the last update, whoops!  Retroactive actions to the rescue!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 5, 2003)

Hmm... anyone seen Tailspinner?  He hasn't posted since the 25th.

Y'all getting bored yet, or do people just have RL bogging them down?    It's been a little quiet in Low'verok it seems...


----------



## Thels (Sep 5, 2003)

Tailspinner posted at the 2nd actually.


----------



## Starman (Sep 5, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Hmm... anyone seen Tailspinner?  He hasn't posted since the 25th.
> 
> Y'all getting bored yet, or do people just have RL bogging them down?    It's been a little quiet in Low'verok it seems...




I'm not bored. I'm actually quite enjoying it, RS. I've been trying not to post too much without waiting to see what other people are doing, though.

Starman


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 5, 2003)

Starman said:
			
		

> I'm not bored. I'm actually quite enjoying it, RS. I've been trying not to post too much without waiting to see what other people are doing, though.
> 
> Starman




Same here! I'm loving this!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 5, 2003)

Thanks guys for the encouragement!  



			
				Argent said:
			
		

> Elexia says "Gaoi. She seems like a nice girl. Perhaps you could ask her out on a date?"



  Bwahaha!   

*Gaoi----------Maven*
Noble---------bastard daughter of an innkeeper
Air genasi-----Ooze genasi, earth and water combined (earth being air's opposite)
Wizard--------Tavern wench
Cha 15----------Cha 8 when mouth's closed.  10 when it's open (at best)
Age around 20---Age, barely 15

Match made in heaven.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 9, 2003)

Tailspinner - do you just not have much to say, or is RL bogging you down?  You've just seemed kind of quiet lately, and I don't want you do be bored or anything.  

Jemal - everything ok with you too?  

If this game is going too slow, we can pick up the pace.  Just tell me in the OOC thread and I'll try to accomodate.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 9, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Tailspinner - do you just not have much to say, or is RL bogging you down?  You've just seemed kind of quiet lately, and I don't want you do be bored or anything.
> 
> Jemal - everything ok with you too?
> 
> If this game is going too slow, we can pick up the pace.  Just tell me in the OOC thread and I'll try to accomodate.




Jemal is good.  Just looking for something to post about.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 10, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Jemal is good.  Just looking for something to post about.



  Ok, I can take a hint.    But you can drop pearls of Wisdom at any time ya know...  Does Rokelsh have anything to say about the situation?  

And Tailspinner - oi!  Asking for one minor flavor thing, one minor NPC interation, and two large NPC encounters in the same post?  I'm doing this tomorrow when I'm more coherant...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 11, 2003)

Ok, I've been doing some minor tinkering with Low'verok because I'm DMing another group face-to-face and they posed some interesting questions.

One of the players was playing a halfing, but was very interested in genasi.  I finally decided that there was a ceremony that could make one a genasi, provided you proved your knowledge of your chosen type, payed money for the ceremony (or did some service) and could convince three genasi of your chosen type to do the ceremony to you.  

Because of that, I went through the entire genasi list (including the non-official quasi-genasi from the Roaming Genasi Tavern) and tweaked their powers to what I felt was appropriate.  If anyone is interesting in becoming a genasi, here's what happens in game terms.  You have to have at least 4 ranks in Knowledge (planes), have met one or more of your chosen type of genasi, pay 1,000 gp (or do a service worth that), convince three genasi of your type to do the ceremony, and have a day to do the ceremony.  You'd do it when you're ready to level up and essentially take a "level" of genasi.  The transformation is irreversible.

Tailspinner, because of the way I changed the genasi, Gaoi now has electricty resistance 5.  For everyone else, if you want to do the genasi ceremony, I'm posting the short and dirty version of my genasi list for you to chose from.  This may be something you don't want to do, or it may be something you'd want to do in a level or two.  Either way, here's the list for your perusal.

Ok, here's a quick run-down of all the various types of genasi, their powers, where they come from, and general personality.  Now, your personality won't have to change as a result of your transformation, but the basic personality of the various genasi may have affected how you've seen or interacted with some of them in the past.  I'm going to list the four basic elements first, then the para-elements, and finally the quasi-elements.  Note that all genasi have darkvision 60', so I won't bother including that.

*Four basic elements*

*Air* - Air genasi are touched by the Elemental Plane of Air.  While they are quick of hand and sharp of wit, they can be easily distracted, and proud of their planar heritage to the point of arrogance.  +2 Dex, +2 Int, -2 Wis, -2 Cha.  They can _levitate_ once per day, as per the spell.  +1 racial bonus vs. air effects, which scales with level.  They do not breathe, and thus cannot suffocate or drown.  Electricity resistance 5.

*Earth* - Earth genasi are touched by the Elemental Plane of Earth.  They are strong and tough, but somewhat oblivious and stubborn.  +2 Str, +2 Con, -2 Wis, -2 Cha.  They can _pass without trace_ 1/day, as per the spell.  The also have the stonecunning trait (able to recognize unstable natural formations, tell distance underground, etc.).  +1 racial bonus vs earth spells and effects, which scales with level.  Acid resistance 5.

*Fire* - Fire genasi are touched by the Elemental Plane of Fire.  They have bright minds, but are impatient and quick to anger.  +2 Int, -2 Cha.  +1 racial bonus vs fire spells and effects, which scales with level.  Can control the intensity of fire 1/day.  Fire resistance 5.

*Water* - Water genasi are touched by the Elemental Plane of Water. They have high endurance, but are cold and emotionally distant.  +2 Con, -2 Cha.  They can _create water_ once per day.  +1 racial bonus vs water spells and effects, which scales with level.  They can breathe water.  They have a +10 to Swim checks.  Cold resistance 5.  

*Para-elements*

*Dust* - Dust para-genasi are touched by the Elemental Plane of Dust (Earth and Air).  They are surprisingly quick and nimble and sharp, but are often sickly and some have a morbid fascination with death.  +4 Dex, +2 Int, -2 Con, -2 Cha.  +1 racial bonus vs dust spells and effects, which scales with level.  Can create a dust cloud 1/day.  They do not breathe.

*Ice* - Ice para-genasi are touched by the Elemental Plane of Ice (Water and Air).  They are hearty and observant, but are also sluggish and often seem uncaring.  +4 Con, +2 Wis, -2 Dex, -2 Cha.  +1 racial bonus vs cold spells and effects, which scales with level.  Can _chill metal_ 1/day, as per the spell.  Cold resistance 5.

*Magma* - Magma para-genasi are touched by the Elemental Plane of Magma (Earth and Fire).  They are strong and tough, but they think slowly and uncertainly.  +2 Con, +2 Str, -2 Int, -2 Wis.  +1 racial bonus vs fire spells and effects, which scales with level.  Can _heat metal _1/day, as per the spell.  Fire resistance 5.

*Ooze* - Ooze para-genasi are touched by the Elemental Plane of Ooze (Earth and Water).  They are hardy and resilient, but other races sometimes find them repulsive.  +4 Con, -2 Cha.  +1 racial bonus vs acid spells and effects, which scales with level.  Can cast _grease_ 1/day, as per the spell.  Acid resistance 5.

*Smoke* - Smoke para-genasi are touched by the Elemental Plane of Smoke (Fire and Air).  They are naturally quick and intelligent, but often unpleasant.  +2 Dex, +2 Int, -2 Cha.  +1 racial bonus vs smoke and cloud-type effects, which scales with level.  Can create a smoke cloud 1/day.  They do not have to breathe.

*Steam* - Steam para-genasi are touched by the Elemental Plane of Steam (Fire and Water).  They are nimble and quick, but tend to be bossy and have oversized egos.  +2 Dex, -2 Cha.  + 1 racial bonus vs heat-based spells and effects, which scales with level.  Can create _obscuring mist_ 1/day, as per the spell.  Can see through smoke, steam, and mist more clearly than others.  

*Quasi-elements*

*Ash* - Ash quasi-genasi are touched by the Elemental Plane of Ash (below the Plane of Fire).  They are introspective, but not particularly social.  +2 Wis, -2 Cha.  +1 racial bonus vs both fire and cold-based spells and effects, which scales with level.  They can _extinguish flames_ 1/day.  Cold resistance 5.

*Lightning* - Lightning quasi-genasi are touched by the Elemental Plane of Lightning.  They are quick rather than strong.  +2 Dex, -2 Str.  +1 racial bonus vs electrical spells and effects, which scales with level.  They can cast _shocking grasp_ 1/day, as per the spell.  Electricity and sonic resistance 5.  

*Mineral* - Mineral quasi-genasi are touched by the Elemental Plane of Minerals (in the heart of the Plane of Earth).  They are strong, but not particularly agile.  +2 Str, -2 Dex.  1 racial bonus vs earth spells and effects, which scales with level.  They cannot be petrified.  They have racial bonuses to Appraise checks dealing with gems.  They may cast _stone shape_ 1/day, as per the spell.  

*Negatai* - Negatia are quasi-genasi touched by the Plane of Negative energy (the energy that powers undead).  The nature of negative energy imbues them with a certain amount of strength, but also makes them more susceptible to death.  +2 Str, -2 Con.  +1 racial bonus vs necromantic spells and effects, which scales with level.  -2 racial penalty to all saving throws.  Unintelligent undead will ignore a Negatai and won't attack them unless they attack first.  A Negatai can rebuke undead as a cleric four levels lower than his current character level, or if the character already has the ability to rebuke undead, he may do so as if he were two levels higher.  They also no not heal as fast as other races, with natural healing being slower and healing spells being less effective on them.  They may cast _chill touch_ 1/day, as per the spell.

*Positai*- Positai are quasi-genasi touched by the Plane of Positive Energy (the energy that powers healing spells).  They are filled with positive energy, which improves their health.  However, their energetic state makes them somewhat hyperactive, with a short attention span.  +2 Con, -2 Wis.  +1 racial bonus vs necromantic spells and effects, which scales with level.  -4 penalty to Fortitude saves made to recover a level drained by undead, and undead do more damage to Positai.  They may turn undead as if they were a cleric four levels lower than their character level, or if the character already has the ability to turn undead, he may turn them as if he were two levels higher.  Positai heal at a faster rate than other characters.  They may cast _cure light wounds_ 1/day as per the spell.

*Radiance* - Radiance quasi-genasi are touched by the Plane of Radiance (light and color).  They are extremely attractive, and all have the intellect necessary to appreciate art in all its varied forms. However, Radiance Genasi are also notoriously frail.  +2 Cha, +2 Int, -2 Str, -2 Con.  +1 racial bonus vs fire spells and effects, which scales with level.  They also have a +1 bonus vs spells that affect their victims through light and colors, which also scales with level.  Due to slightly glowing skin, Radiance quasi-genasi have a -4 Hide penalty.  They are immune to being blinded by light.  They can cast _daylight_ 1/day, as per the spell.  Fire resistance 5.

*Salt* - Salt quasi-genasi are touched by the Elemental Plane of Salt.  They are very open-minded, but not particularly dexterous.  +2 Wis, -2 Dex.  +1 racial bonus vs water spells and effects, which scales with level.  They are immune to any spell or effect that would drain their body of moisture.  They may destroy water 1/day.  They cannot sink in water.  They do not need to drink.  They may attempt to drain someone's body of moisture 1/day (equal to _shocking grasp_ in terms of mechanics and damage dealt, but person must have water in their body for this to work).  

*Void* - Void quasi-genasi are touched by the Plane of Vacuum.  They are very intelligent, but frail and have a distinctly apathetic attitude about most things.  +4 Int, -2 Con, -2 Cha.  They also lack one or more of the five senses.  They may absorb a certain number of spells per day, which scales with level.  They always recognize a Sphere of Annihilation for what it is, and may control it as if they has a talisman of the sphere.  They have DR 1/-.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 11, 2003)

Thanx. I updated my character sheet accordingly.

Question reference: +1 racial bonus vs. air effects, which scales with level.
What does scales with level mean?

Sorry for the "one minor flavor thing, one minor NPC interation, and two large NPC encounters in the same post". I wanted to get some things taken care of and I knew the group was itching to head toward the swamp.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 11, 2003)

+1 per every five character levels is what that "scales with level" thing means.  

And don't worry about the long post too much.  I didn't want you to get cheated out of some interactions is all.  But if you're all about moving the game along, then that's totally cool.


----------



## Thels (Sep 15, 2003)

Damien will ride the front of the cart of course. Normally, there's a 2nd seat at front and 4 seats inside for who is interested, but I don't know how much space the stuff takes up.

Syrrian> Though elves are only out for 4 hours a day, spellcasters still need to spend 8 hours resting to be able to memorize spells. So once you meditated for 4 hours, you still need to rest another 4 hours. You could sit down and watch one direction, but not actively walk around.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 15, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> Damien will ride the front of the cart of course. Normally, there's a 2nd seat at front and 4 seats inside for who is interested, but I don't know how much space the stuff takes up.
> 
> Syrrian> Though elves are only out for 4 hours a day, spellcasters still need to spend 8 hours resting to be able to memorize spells. So once you meditated for 4 hours, you still need to rest another 4 hours. You could sit down and watch one direction, but not actively walk around.



Elexia and Hisk will travel in the last seats.


----------



## Starman (Sep 15, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> Syrrian> Though elves are only out for 4 hours a day, spellcasters still need to spend 8 hours resting to be able to memorize spells. So once you meditated for 4 hours, you still need to rest another 4 hours. You could sit down and watch one direction, but not actively walk around.




Yeah, I forget that the PH specifically mentions refraining from movement. In my current RL group we talked about it and figured that strolling around casually was not mentally straining and so was not a problem at night. Obviously, if a fight or something broke out, that was a different story. 

I'll go back and edit my post.

Starman


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 17, 2003)

When in danger, when in doubt, run in circles, scream and shout.

*Runs in a circle*

"You're being attacked by slimy, moblie, flesh-eating plants!  Run!  Run for the hills!  AAAAARGH!!!!"

[Note:  I've had waaaaay too much caffeine today]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 17, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> When in danger, when in doubt, run in circles, scream and shout.
> 
> *Runs in a circle*
> 
> ...



Really?  Hadn't noticed.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 17, 2003)

Tailspinner, you can have Gaoi shout out whatever he cares to tell the others.  I mean, if you want to replace


> _"[Monsters!]"_



 with the name of the monster, feel free.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 17, 2003)

Sorry. I guess I didn't get it. Do I name the monster myself? Just wanted to be sure.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 17, 2003)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Sorry. I guess I didn't get it. Do I name the monster myself? Just wanted to be sure.



  Well, Gaoi knows it's a 



Spoiler



mandragora


 (highlight that Tailspinner), so he can shout out its name if he so desires.  And anything else you know about it too, if you want.  You can tell as much or as little as you desire to your party members.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 15, 2003)

Outlands, how's work going?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 25, 2003)

Ok guys, I swear, I promise the railroading will stop soon, very shortly in fact.  I hope I haven't scared you all off...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 25, 2003)

I'm not worried!


----------



## Thels (Oct 25, 2003)

Sorry guys. Recent pasttime was real hectic to me, with some forum downtimes on top of that


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 9, 2003)

How's everybody doing?  Things have been a little slow in Low'verok as of late.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 9, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> How's everybody doing?  Things have been a little slow in Low'verok as of late.



I'm awaiting an update from you.


----------



## Thels (Nov 9, 2003)

Uhh, yeah, same here.

Or so I thought. There seem to have been progress... must've missed it


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 9, 2003)

Well, not so much you guys, but I haven't seen anything out of Tailspinner, or Jemal (though he has an excuse), or Noddy, so I was just making sure they hadn't forgotten the game.    Update later today!


----------



## Thels (Nov 17, 2003)

Sorry for not posting... Had a hectic last few days. I seem to have those a lot lately


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 17, 2003)

Eh, it happens.  Even to me.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 8, 2003)

We got updates!    How's everybody doing?  Noddy Darkfox, you around bud?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 8, 2003)

I'm here i just had to get to bed and didn't reply yet. am doing so now.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 8, 2003)

How's everyone still liking the game?  Pace?  Characters?  NPCs?

I'm loving you guys, you all roleplay very well.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 11, 2003)

Thels, I don't get this comment:



> "Thanks for the offer," Damien starts as he's offered the shortbow, "but I won't be needing it. I'm a lot better with my crossbow. Don't worry about paying us back, it's fine the way things are."



  Where was a shortbow in my previous comments?  I'm honestly baffled.


----------



## Thels (Dec 11, 2003)

> He nods and gives you all a short bow, then hisses some commands to his warriors.




Oopsie. My mind must've discarded the space.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 12, 2003)

I will be away from the game for about 2 weeks from Dec 19 - Jan 5. I might show up sporadically during this time.

Tailspinner


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 12, 2003)

Do you want to put down some standard action for Gaoi before you go?  That way I could NPC if effectively if necessary.

Hmm... Dec. 19-Jan 5... college winter break?  Me too, but I'll have internet access.  The only thing I have to get then is familial access to the phone line...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 17, 2003)

Argent - you don't actually know about the high lords, only Gaoi knows it, and he didn't say anything about it out loud.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 17, 2003)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Argent - you don't actually know about the high lords, only Gaoi knows it, and he didn't say anything about it out loud.



OOPs. sorry.


----------



## Starman (Dec 17, 2003)

I thought it might be a good time to point out that after February 17, I will no longer be able to continue playing. I have joined the Army and I ship out then. It will obviously be awhile before I have regular computer access, so I will have to say good-bye to Low'verok then.  

Hopefully, RS, with enough notice you can plan something so that you can figure Syrrian's departure into the story. 

Starman


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 17, 2003)

Starman said:
			
		

> I thought it might be a good time to point out that after February 17, I will no longer be able to continue playing. I have joined the Army and I ship out then. It will obviously be awhile before I have regular computer access, so I will have to say good-bye to Low'verok then.
> 
> Hopefully, RS, with enough notice you can plan something so that you can figure Syrrian's departure into the story.
> 
> Starman



Good luck. I'm sorry to hear of you leaving.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 18, 2003)

Autopilot instructions for Gaoi: He will try and help with his knowledge skills. He will probably reveal his thoughts on the High Lords soon. He will try to keep out of direct melee, preferring to use magic and ranged attacks.


----------



## Starman (Dec 21, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Good luck. I'm sorry to hear of you leaving.




Thanks. I'm excited, but I am going to miss my RPG/ENWorld fix. 

Starman


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 6, 2004)

I'm back.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 8, 2004)

Hey guys, in deference to Starman's departure, I'd like to kick the game into high gear to get to and through a major plot point before he has to go.  That will mean more frequent postings, and if you're not able to post every day then I'm going to need some general or specific actions for your character so I can advance the game in your absence (but in the way your character would have wanted it).  

What say you all?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 8, 2004)

Ping! ... I mean, sounds good to me.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 9, 2004)

PING

sounds great!


----------



## Starman (Jan 9, 2004)

I'm ready!

Starman


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 9, 2004)

Starman said:
			
		

> I'm ready!
> 
> Starman



You didn't ping.... your supposed to ping. You can't have any pudding till you've pinged your Meat. (to paraphrase Pink Floyd)


----------



## Starman (Jan 9, 2004)

And here my parents always told me not to ping my meat, pudding or no. *cough* Anyway.

PING!

PING!

PING!

Starman


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 9, 2004)

I've changed Gaoi's memorized spells:
0th: Light, Ray of Frost, Read Magic, Resistance
1st: Burning Hands, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Summon Monster I

or look here:
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=55950


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 9, 2004)

Oops. Double post.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 20, 2004)

almost missed this..
still time for a Ping?


----------



## Thels (Mar 25, 2004)

I'm sorry, but it seems that nowadays, I'm unable to make enough time to visiting EN World and reading/posting the various threads. It seems I need to bail out from here on. 

Good Luck with the game.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 26, 2004)

Ok Thels, sorry to see you go.  I'll NPC Damien for you.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 30, 2004)

I was gone for a while, now I'm back.  Will post ASAP, but finishing up all my OOC "I'm back" posts first.  For explanation, check out my "EXPERIENCE" OOC thread.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 6, 2004)

Where'd everybody go?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey guys, I have a proposition to make to you.  Jemal, I know you're having computer troubles, and Tailspinner, I just haven't seen you around recently.  For a couple weeks here it has just been Argent and me, as Thels dropped out, Starman went into the army (if I remember correctly), and outlands has just stopped showing up.

I'd like to re-open recruiting for this game.  If a new PbP player wants to take over one of our departed player's characters, that might be easy for them.  Or if they want to make their own, I'll NPC our departed players into the next town and then introduce new people.  Would everybody be ok with this?  I'm going to wait a week for responses, then go with the consensus.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm here. It's just been busy recently. What ever you decide is fine with me. I am still enjoying playing in your world.

Tailspinner


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 14, 2004)

Cool beans.  I have two new to PbP people that would be interested in joining, so I think I'm going to direct them over here and see what they think.  If they just want to take over Syrrian, Noddy, or Damien, cool, if not, equally cool.


----------



## mpickett81 (Apr 15, 2004)

Isida...
If you're looking for someone to take over a character, count me in as an alternate or something.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 15, 2004)

mpickett81, I have two new people that I offered spots, so you could be the third.  Do any of the available characters interest you?  Or would you desire to make your own?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 15, 2004)

Elexia is all mine. I just love the white mother. she's one of my favorites.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 15, 2004)

But of course Argent!  In available characters I meant Noddy Darkfox, Syrrian Starwine, or Damien Tallstrider.  I'm glad you like Elexia, I think she's pretty neat, and I love the way your roleplay her.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Apr 15, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> But of course Argent!  In available characters I meant Noddy Darkfox, Syrrian Starwine, or Damien Tallstrider.  I'm glad you like Elexia, I think she's pretty neat, and I love the way your roleplay her.




I'll read through the adventure so far, and see if I can tell what I might play that would fit in best with the remaining group.  I'd feel a little awkward trying to play a character that someone else has built up <Character> around.

GW


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 15, 2004)

That's cool.  Also look on page five.  Genasi are also an available race to play in Low'verok, and all have a +1 ECL.  They're given a brief description on page five.  If you want to use point buy instead of rolling, use 30 point buy.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Apr 15, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> That's cool.  Also look on page five.  Genasi are also an available race to play in Low'verok, and all have a +1 ECL.  They're given a brief description on page five.  If you want to use point buy instead of rolling, use 30 point buy.




Before I roll up a character, I read through the game so far, with the battle with the brain-addled Black Dragon.  Looked like a lot of fun.

It's got me wanting to play a LizardFolk Ranger, but I understand limitations.

I was thinking, 
you are losing These Player/Characters
outlands - Noddy Darkfox, male Halfling Rog3
Starman - Syrrian Starwine, male Elf Ftr1/Wiz2
Thels - Damien Tallstrider, male Human Clr3 of Pelor

And Keeping These
Tailspinner - Gaoi Gustwig, male Air Genasi Wiz2
Argent - Elexia, female Elf Clr3 of Alnaria
Jemal - Rokelsh, male Human Brb1/Fgtr2

I'll re-read the dragon magazine (With Genesai) when I return home this evening, about 3 hours from now. 

Would a Cleric of Kord, or a Half-Elf(possibly Genasi after reading Dragon again) Bard fit in?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 15, 2004)

Either of those would be quite fine.  Also, just as a note, I've made some minor tweaks to some of the genasi, so double check mine against the ones in the magazine before you commit yourself.    And you have the roster right.  Hmm... a lizardfolk could indeed be a possibility.  That would be +2 Str, +2 Con, -2 Int, +5 natural armor, +4 racial bonus on Jump, Swim, and Balance checks, bonus Multiattack feat.  Call that a +2 ECL.  You'd get some extra hit points, 8 plus con, then 6 + Con in addition to your class levels.  (That's something I do for ECL races to make them more durable in combat.)

Also, everyone else is going to level up, so you can start creating a level 4 character (or a level 2 lizardfolk character, if you desire).

So, everybody else, level up to forth and ping in when you're done.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 16, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Either of those would be quite fine.  Also, just as a note, I've made some minor tweaks to some of the genasi, so double check mine against the ones in the magazine before you commit yourself.    And you have the roster right.  Hmm... a lizardfolk could indeed be a possibility.  That would be +2 Str, +2 Con, -2 Int, +5 natural armor, +4 racial bonus on Jump, Swim, and Balance checks, bonus Multiattack feat.  Call that a +2 ECL.  You'd get some extra hit points, 8 plus con, then 6 + Con in addition to your class levels.  (That's something I do for ECL races to make them more durable in combat.)




Does that mean I should have some extra hit points for my +1 ECL genasi?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 16, 2004)

If I forgot to tell you that, them I'm an idiot.  Yup go ahead and take the extra HP.  My bad.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 16, 2004)

Ping! Gaoi is updated.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Apr 16, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Either of those would be quite fine.  Also, just as a note, I've made some minor tweaks to some of the genasi, so double check mine against the ones in the magazine before you commit yourself.    And you have the roster right.  Hmm... a lizardfolk could indeed be a possibility.  That would be +2 Str, +2 Con, -2 Int, +5 natural armor, +4 racial bonus on Jump, Swim, and Balance checks, bonus Multiattack feat.  Call that a +2 ECL.  You'd get some extra hit points, 8 plus con, then 6 + Con in addition to your class levels.  (That's something I do for ECL races to make them more durable in combat.)
> 
> Also, everyone else is going to level up, so you can start creating a level 4 character (or a level 2 lizardfolk character, if you desire).
> 
> So, everybody else, level up to forth and ping in when you're done.




That would be great.   If the party is ok with it.  I think a Ranger would fit, lvl2.  The Genasi I read about in Dragon and the website, did not really appeal to me for a character.

His motivation could be to repay the debt of life, that was saved by the party.  All the people saved and healed that day the party came to the village.  If the adventure goes on long enough for him to feel even, he could find that he genuinely likes the people he is adventuring with.

I have the Monster Manual and I see all this on page 169.  I will start rolling him up, and post him in the Rogue's gallery for your review if that is acceptable.


----------



## Temujin (Apr 16, 2004)

I will also be an alternate in case spots open up


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 16, 2004)

Temujin, you can go ahead and join up, as I have a third spot open.  GraywolfELM and passengerpigeon have two slots, and you would make three.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Apr 17, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Temujin, you can go ahead and join up, as I have a third spot open.  GraywolfELM and passengerpigeon have two slots, and you would make three.




I just posted Drax in the rogues gallery thread.  Please let me know what you would like modified.  I didn't use the full Gold allotment that you set for the players at start, as it wouldn't make much sense for him.  I used 4d6 drop lowest, 8, and 6, hp, and rolled 8 and 2 for his two Ranger levels.  

I took the other abilities straight from the MM for LizardFolk.  I'll drop any you don't want.  Drax would use his natural weapons as a last resort.

Did you lose Argent as well?  I saw his post about dropping most games.  I liked his Cleric, I hope this is one that he kept.

Let me know. Thanks,

GW


----------



## passengerpigeon (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi all!

I was thinking a human bard might round things out nicely.  Sound all right?

--p


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 17, 2004)

Sounds good pigeon.  Both you and Graywolf (and Temujin) can use the standard wealth for a 4th level characters (instead of a third), as that's what level you are.    If either of you can't decide how to spend some of your gold, you could essentially give some of it to me and I could roll up/allot some items to you that would amount to the amount you gave me.


----------



## Temujin (Apr 17, 2004)

*confused...*

say what? I'm 4th lvl now? or just wealth? and how do you feel about a goblin PC? (just in case  )


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 17, 2004)

Well, I'm going to have everyone level up (who's still here), so you new people I would like to come in at effectively 4th level.  So you'd have fourth level wealth.  As for goblins... no.  Lizardfolk can gain a measure of acceptance in the south, but goblins, like kobolds, are considered vermin.  So I would highly recommend a different race.


----------



## passengerpigeon (Apr 19, 2004)

My character is up.  If you want anything changed, drop me a line.

--p


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 19, 2004)

That looks pretty good.  I'm going to send out e-mails to my remaining supposed players just to make sure they're still in the game, and once we've picked up Graywolf's character at the village, the party will go south, the NPCs will depart, and you guys will be picked up in Gajin.

For those looking to travel, the Adventurer's Guild is always looking to form new groups and will help groups that have lost members (due to differences of personality, goals, or sometimes in the case of death) find new ones.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Apr 19, 2004)

I'll re-total Drax's Gold, and come up with some possibilities for using the rest of the funds.  If I am just having too hard a time coming up with items, I'll post the list, and how much he is lacking.

Thanks,
GW


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 19, 2004)

Cool Graywolf.  If you can't think of a use for the rest of your gold, I could spend it for you on things you have picked up in your adventures thus far.


----------



## passengerpigeon (Apr 19, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Cool Graywolf.  If you can't think of a use for the rest of your gold, I could spend it for you on things you have picked up in your adventures thus far.



 Just to clarify, the "DM fiat money" on my character is money I allotted to that purpose.

--p


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 19, 2004)

Cool beans, I'll get to that later this afternoon, after my nap.  (I was up late last night)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 20, 2004)

Graywolf - you should have had 5,400gp to spend, so I have a sneaking suspicion that you haven't spent all your gold yet.  Go ahead, there are those in your tribe that make magical items and weapons.

passengerpigeon - items for Gadjo:

Your short sword is +1, known as _Leymira_.  Its hilt is wrapped in white leather that never seems to get dirty.  Its blade has a golden inlay of a beautiful fey woman singing.

You also have a smooth wooden ring with leather braided around it.  A gift from Makala, the tribe's shaman, in an attempt to get him on a horse and riding, she promised it would help protect him.  Written in tiny runic script in the leather, in Varnolo, the language of your people, is its name, _Heartwarder_.  (This is a ring of protection +1)

You also have two potions of _cure light wounds_, purchased from a wandering priest of Fharlanghn.

(35 gp left over)


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Apr 21, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Graywolf - you should have had 5,400gp to spend, so I have a sneaking suspicion that you haven't spent all your gold yet.  Go ahead, there are those in your tribe that make magical items and weapons.




I have a question.  Which Diety should I choose for Drax?  The MM says Semunya, but you had an extensive list at the beginning of this thread.  I thought maybe Kord.

On the Gold use. Can I convert the Buckler to a +1 DragonHide with a cost ~1330 gp.  also 2 potion's of CLW ~50 ea. That leaves about 3900gp.  I'd like to leave that to your discretion for Drax to have something that fits the setting.  If not I was looking at an amulet of +1 to natural armor, or a Greataxe that is magical.

Thanks,
GW


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 22, 2004)

Yes Graywolf, you can convert that buckler.  As for your discretionary gold, you have a +1 greataxe, called _Greenbite_, made from a metal called swamp iron.  This is a metal found only it wetlands, usually below a former black dragon lair.  It has a faint greenish hue, and usually looks slightly corroded, even though it is perfectly sound.  It does an additional 1 point of acid damage on each hit.  (3,000gp)

You also have a potion of _acid breath_.  It was distilled from one of Skord's scales, back when he was sane.  It is identical to a potion of fire breath, except it is acid instead of fire.  (900gp)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 22, 2004)

Graywolf-ELM said:
			
		

> Did you lose Argent as well?  I saw his post about dropping most games.  I liked his Cleric, I hope this is one that he kept.
> 
> Let me know. Thanks,
> 
> GW



I'm still here. I would never drop this game.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 22, 2004)

Cool beans Argent.  You can go ahead (along with Tailspinner and Jemal) and level up to 4th.  Just tell me when you've done so.  We're going to incorporate Graywolf's character as soon as you guys get back to Hisk's village, and passengerpigeon and Temujin's character when you guys get to Gajin.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Apr 22, 2004)

Awesome,  I'm looking forward to joining up and playing.  See you all in town.

GW


----------



## Jemal (Apr 22, 2004)

woot!

POWER UP!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 22, 2004)

Graywolf-ELM said:
			
		

> I have a question.  Which Diety should I choose for Drax?  The MM says Semunya, but you had an extensive list at the beginning of this thread.  I thought maybe Kord.
> 
> Thanks,
> GW



Talk about opposites! a cleric of peace and a cleric of strength... cool.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 22, 2004)

Kord would work well.  Also perhaps Istishia, the god of water (god of change).


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Apr 22, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Talk about opposites! a cleric of peace and a cleric of strength... cool.




Sorry not a Cleric this time, although I have been contemplating a Cleric of Kord for a game sometime.  I have some interesting personality and class quirks I've dreamed up for him.

Just wanted to know which God I should have him worship. I'll look at the water god that was suggested.

GW


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 30, 2004)

Argent, Jemal, and Tailspinner, don't forget to level up to 4th!  Graywolf, I just introduced your character.  Shortly after here we'll be off to introduce passengerpigeon's character in the city of Gajin.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Apr 30, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Argent, Jemal, and Tailspinner, don't forget to level up to 4th!  Graywolf, I just introduced your character.  Shortly after here we'll be off to introduce passengerpigeon's character in the city of Gajin.




Excellent, I've been looking forward to this.  I hope I can fit in well with group.


GW


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 3, 2004)

Tailspinner, Jemal, where are you guys?


----------



## Jemal (May 4, 2004)

Working 13 hour days, that's where.  srry it's been a few days since I posted.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 4, 2004)

Ok, just checking to make sure you hadn't died.  Work is important and all.  I was trying to get passengerpigeon's character introduced in a timely manner, so I needed the current party to level up and then finish business in the swamp.  Remember, you guys need to get the wagon and deliver those herbs to Gajin at some point soon here as well.


----------



## Jemal (May 4, 2004)

K, level up complete.  Sending to Rogues Gallery.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 4, 2004)

Jemal, where can Two-Hand Power Strike be found?  I don't remember that feat.

Tailspinner, still waiting on both your posts and your level-up.

Argent - Still need to level Elexia up, I also need her AC.

And I really need you guys to post.  I've kinda been talking to myself (aside from a quick exchange between Elexia and Draxiksus) with Argent occasionally for about two weeks.  Jemal, you haven't posted since March 30th and Tailspinner hasn't chimed in since April 14th.  It's currently May 4th guys.  You three said you were still in, and I've already lost three players, so if you're in, please, _please_ post.  This game is limping and I don't want it to die.  So I need people to post more than once every two weeks.  I'd be satisfied with two or three times a week.  Is that a reasonable request?  It doesn't have to be a long post, I just need some kind of post.

I don't want to annoy or offend anyone, but I think I really need to lay down some rules to avoid this near-stagnation we have going right now.  Please post soon and say if you can work with these new guidelines.  Thanks a lot guys, I have really enjoyed DMing you so far, and I want to continue to do so, but without you guys posting, I'm just a chick posting to myself.  So... let's do some interaction!


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (May 4, 2004)

Yes please.  I read through your adventures to date, and it looked like you were having fun.  I'm looking forward to trying to work my character in.

GW


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 4, 2004)

Sorry. I leveled-up Gaoi on April 15. Sorry for the confusion. I updated the rogue's gallery and posted here that Gaoi was updated.

Tailspinner


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 5, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Jemal, where can Two-Hand Power Strike be found?  I don't remember that feat.
> 
> Tailspinner, still waiting on both your posts and your level-up.
> 
> ...




Fine with me. Of course we are all subject to the whims of the EN World gods.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (May 5, 2004)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Fine with me. Of course we are all subject to the whims of the EN World gods.




It has been quite slow lately, with no noticeable difference from shutting off E-mail notifications.  Late at night for me seems the best time, even now the lag is noticeable when requesting a new page.

GW


----------



## Jemal (May 6, 2004)

Two-handed power strike is from the Quintessential Fighter.  
Prereq's: Str 15+, Power attack
Benefit: Instead of the normal 1.5 X Str mod for using a 2-handed weapon, you add 2 X your Str mod with a 2-handed weapon.

As for the posting thing.. wow didn't know it'd been that long.
I'll get right on it, srry.


----------



## passengerpigeon (May 6, 2004)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Two-handed power strike is from the Quintessential Fighter.
> Prereq's: Str 15+, Power attack
> Benefit: Instead of the normal 1.5 X Str mod for using a 2-handed weapon, you add 2 X your Str mod with a 2-handed weapon.
> 
> ...




wow, that's a really strong feat.  it's the equivalent of weapon specialization, stacks with it and applies more generally.

also, ping.

--p


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 6, 2004)

Umm... I'm not allowing the Quintessential Fighter.  The books allowed are spelled out in the first post, and QF isn't one of them.  Pretty much aside from a few races, and a few other things by request, we're sticking to the core rules.  So feel free to pick a different feat Jemal.


----------



## Jemal (May 6, 2004)

You ok'd it when we first started, & it's been on the char since I first posted him.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 6, 2004)

Blerg, it's 3am Jemal, don't mind me, I'm just going to walk over there...  Happy feat, happy happy feat... whee...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 12, 2004)

Ok, waiting for everyone else's post.  Who wants what treasure, magical or otherwise?  passengerpigeon, I swear I will introduce you as soon as I'm able.  (Aka as soon as everyone can get out of the swamp...)  I think I'm going to introduce you in Gajin, looking for a job and whatnot even as these guys are finishing their journey, just so you can play.  You game?

In different news, I'm still looking for another player, as we've lost three and only gained two.  So if someone wants to play in this game, please speak up!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 12, 2004)

Argent, I also please need you to level up Elexia.  I also need her AC as well, if you'd be so kind.


----------



## Rayex (May 15, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> In different news, I'm still looking for another player, as we've lost three and only gained two.  So if someone wants to play in this game, please speak up!





I would like to join. I am thinking of a Dwarven Monk.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 15, 2004)

Excellent!  Please do go ahead and make your character, 4th level, standard wealth, I think all the other character creation info is in the first post.  75% max hit points and all that jazz.  

Just for your edification, the dwarves of Low'verok tend to live in the mountains, either the Firespine Mountians to the west of the Sea of Song or the Dragonspine Mountains, much further south.  The Silver Citadel and Citadel Amber are the two major dwarven strongholds in the Firespine Mnts., and Firegold Citadel is the big one in the Dragonspine Mnts.  However, there are many more smaller dwarven communities in both mountain ranges as well.

There are several orders of dwarven monks, including the Hammerfist, whose blows are like those from a hammer in a forge, the Avalanche, who specialize in grappling (they would take the Isida Kep'Tukari prestige class in the link in my sig below, though they would call it "The Great Avalanche"), and the Stone Flyer, who specialize in speedy movement, lightning quick attacks, and stealth.  But there are other orders as well.

In addition, psionics is something that is mostly practiced amongst the gnomes and dwarves of Low'verok (and some humans of the far north), so if you wanted to go that route, it is possible.  Talk to me if you want to do something psionic.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 16, 2004)

Notice for all my current players: I'm instituting a new policy for all of my games. If someone doesn't post for over three days and they are holding up the game because of it, I will NPC your player until you return (and you can immediately take up the reins agan). Absence for two weeks without prior notice means I bring in an alternate to take over your character (and they are allowed to make changes to them) or I bring in an entirely new player and character. 

If we're in a closed environment and someone wants to bring in a new character, I reserve the right to have your character wander off, lose interest, take a new job, switch sides, or even kill them in order to keep the game moving. I do not want to have to play three abandoned PCs, so I will probably find a way to remove them from the party at the first available opportunity. 

Please, please, please e-mail me if you realize you haven't posted in several days and real life is keeping you busy. I'd rather know that someone has had a hectic day at work than they found my game boring and quit. And if you find my games boring or confusing, please e-mail me to express your concerns. I'd hate for anyone to be bored playing my games.

I'm instituting this policy for the health of my games and am sincerely not trying to annoy anyone, so no one take it personally!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 16, 2004)

I'm finally back full time. just to let you know.


----------



## Rayex (May 16, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Excellent!  Please do go ahead and make your character, 4th level, standard wealth, I think all the other character creation info is in the first post.  75% max hit points and all that jazz.
> 
> Just for your edification, the dwarves of Low'verok tend to live in the mountains, either the Firespine Mountians to the west of the Sea of Song or the Dragonspine Mountains, much further south.  The Silver Citadel and Citadel Amber are the two major dwarven strongholds in the Firespine Mnts., and Firegold Citadel is the big one in the Dragonspine Mnts.  However, there are many more smaller dwarven communities in both mountain ranges as well.
> 
> ...





Here is my character, so far: 
Gryxas


Male Dwarven Monk4 of the Stone Flyer Order


AL: N 
H: 4'1" 
WT: 137 
Hair: None 
Eyes: Dark copper
Deity: 


STR: 16 (+3)
DEX: 16 (+3)
CON: 12 (+1)
INT: 10 (+0)
WIS: 18 (+4)
CHA: 6 (-2)


HP: 30 (4d8 + 4con)


AC: 17 (10 + 3dex + 4wis) / 17 / 14


Saves: 
FORT: +6 (4base + 2con)
REF: +7 (4base + 3dex)
WILL: +8 (4base + 4wis)


Init: +7 (+4 imp. init. + 3dex)


Base attack bonus: 3


Attacks: 
Unarmed attack: +7 (3base + 3str + 1weapon focus), 1d6+3 damage, Threat 20/x2)
Flurry of blows: +5/+5 (3base + 3str + 1weapon focus - 2flurry), 1d6+3 damage, Threat 20/x2)


Skills: 
Balance 12 (7ranks + 3dex + 2synergy) 
Jump 12 (7ranks + 3str + 2synergy ) 
Move Silentrly 10 (7ranks + 3dex)
Tumble 12 (7ranks + 3dex + 2synergy)


Feats:  
Improved Initiative (lvl 1)
Weapon Focus (Unarmed) (lvl 3)
Deflect arrows (Monk lvl 2)


Special:
Stunning attack: (Once per level per day. Fortitude throw, DC 16 (10 + 2 (1/2 monk lvl) + 4wis). Stunned for 1 round.
Evasion: If successful Reflex save against an attack that does half damage, instead no damage.
Deflect arrows: Deflect one range attack per round.
Fast Movement.
Still mind: +2 saves vs. enchantment school
Slow fall: If wall within reach, take damage as if fall is 20ft. shorter than it actually is.


Languages: 
Common
Dwarven


Equipment:
Monks Outfit
Backpack
14 days trail rations
Waterskin

5385gp


Background: XXX


Personality:XXX


Appearance:XXX



As you see, it is not completely finnished as of yet, but if this is good enough, I will work on his Background, Personality and Appearance.

I've got loads of gold not used, but I would reallt like to get a pair of Sandals of Tiger's Leap, if that is ok?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 16, 2004)

Sandles of tiger's leap is fine, and your initial character looks good.  Go ahead and post him in the RG, and you can place yourself in Gajin when you're ready.


----------



## Rayex (May 16, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Sandles of tiger's leap is fine, and your initial character looks good.  Go ahead and post him in the RG, and you can place yourself in Gajin when you're ready.





Great! Do you want to "shop" for me, with the rest of my gold, as you did with the others? I should have 1885gp left.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 17, 2004)

Cool, I'll try to figure out some stuff for you later this evening, but you can start roleplaying whenever you're ready.  

Passengerpidgeon, you too, I did do a post for Gadjo!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 17, 2004)

Rayex, here are some items for Gryxas:

_*Stonehide*_ (as _amulet of natural armor +1_) - 1,000gp

_*Frog Juice*_ (as potion of _jump_) - 50gp  (This potion is in a minature clay mug with a cap on it, marked with a symbol of a frog.  The potion is dark green, opaque, and about the consistancy of a thick stew.  It smells like mud and tastes like swamp water.)

_*Sundraught*_ (as potion of _cure moderate wounds_, 3d8+5) - 300gp  (This potion is in a faceted crystal vial marked with the gilded symbol of Pelor on it.  The stopper is crytal guilded with gold (the vial itself is worth 10gp, even empty).  The potion looks like water, but it glows very faintly with contained sunlight.)

*2 vials of ghostoil* - 100gp (The oil comes in a glass bottle with a lead stopper.  It is clear with a slight tinge of gray and strange, wispy forms seem to swirl through it.  When applied to a weapon (natural or otherwise), it allows the weapon to affect incorporeal creatures for the next two rounds.  It takes a full-round action to coat something with ghostoil.)

*3 vials of fleetfoot* - 150gp (This thin blue liquid comes in small copper vials sealed with wax.  When imbibed it temporarily loosens the drinker's muscles and joints, allower him to run faster and jump farther.  When running, a person under the effect of fleetfoot moves at 5 times his speed.  This effect lasts for 10 rounds + 1 round per Con mod.  You can jump half again as far as normal when under the influence of fleetfoot, though this does not allow you to exceed your maximum jumping distance.  The stacks with the Run feat.)

*1 pot of cooling gel* - 200gp (This cool blue gel smells of peppermint and comes in a small gray stoneware pot sealed with a cork and marked with a symbol of water.  This provides a +1 resistance bonus to fire or heat-based attacks, or heals 1d6 points of burn damage that the character has suffered, provided it is applied within an hour of the damage.  This pot contains enough for two uses.)

*10 packets of alchemist's mercy* - 10gp (This is a fine white tasteless, odorless powder, that when dissolved in water or fruit juice immediately eliminates the effects of a hangover.)

And you have 75gp left over.  I hope you like these items, I can do a cosmic re-roll if you don't.


----------



## Rayex (May 17, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Rayex, here are some items for Gryxas:
> 
> _*Stonehide*_ (as _amulet of natural armor +1_) - 1,000gp
> 
> ...






That looks great, I'll update my character right now 
As for starting to play, I'll better wait for the rest of the party to get to Gajin, right?


----------



## Rayex (May 20, 2004)

Hey Isida, I was just wondering; do you have an opening in any of your games these days?

I've been lurking on these forums for some months now, and your games are really the first ones that I felt like joining! I like your style, it really captures the fantasy feeling, which I like


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 20, 2004)

Ack!  Ok Rayex, I will be updating World of Low'verok today and introducing Gryxas today.

As for other games that are in need of other players...  I have two Arcana Unearthed games that I need replacement players for (Stone Bones and Life in Vein).  There's a possibility that one or two slots in different games might open up as well, just look for any games started by me, or Ray Silver (my old name) with Recruiting in the title and post there.


----------



## Rayex (May 20, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ack!  Ok Rayex, I will be updating World of Low'verok today and introducing Gryxas today.
> 
> As for other games that are in need of other players...  I have two Arcana Unearthed games that I need replacement players for (Stone Bones and Life in Vein).  There's a possibility that one or two slots in different games might open up as well, just look for any games started by me, or Ray Silver (my old name) with Recruiting in the title and post there.





Great, looking foreward to play!
As for the AU games; I dont have that book....

I usually check every other day, for new games that need recruitment, but I was not aware that your old nick was Ray Silver... Now that I do, I will keep an eye out for it


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 21, 2004)

passengerpigeon, where are you?  I wrote an introductory post for you a week ago!


----------



## passengerpigeon (May 22, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> passengerpigeon, where are you?  I wrote an introductory post for you a week ago!




Argh, sorry.  I just came down with a horrific sinus infection this week.  I won't be this late ever again, promise.

--p


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 22, 2004)

Ak, sinus infection!    Hope you're feeling better!  Maybe a little gaming will take your mind off the misery?


----------



## passengerpigeon (May 22, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ak, sinus infection!    Hope you're feeling better!  Maybe a little gaming will take your mind off the misery?




Hee hee.  It's getting better.  Thanks for your concern.

And yeah, gaming is the best medicine.  

--p


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 28, 2004)

Hello?  Where's everybody?  Please?  It's awfully quiet in the thread.  Is anyone there?  *listens to crickets chirping*


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 28, 2004)

I'm here. I'm waiting for the rest of the group. Elexia would probably not enter a bar.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 28, 2004)

Well, you're not in a bar, you're in the Adventurer's Guild telling your fantastic tale to the astounded half-elf.  Only Draxiksus has put forth his part of the story so far.  Would you care to elaborate?  

The only people in a bar right now are Gadjo and Gryxas, which no one in the original group has met yet.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 28, 2004)

Sorry... My Bad I misread. I'll post asap.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (May 28, 2004)

Yep, the new guys are in a bar.  I was waiting for someone else to post from where we are now.  I'm kinda eager and check about 3 times per day.  I use break time at work, and time in the evenings.

GW


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 30, 2004)

passengerpigeon, Tailspinner, and Jemal, I really need you guys to post if at all possible.  passengerpigeon's actions are crucial in getting Rayax's character to the Adventurer's Guild, and it would just be really nice if Tailspinner or Jemal would chime in more than once every two weeks.  

So, please post?  Pretty please?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 1, 2004)

I will be gone until June 8. Please auto pilot Gaoi until then.

Tailspinner


----------



## Rayex (Jun 16, 2004)

So, did this game die or what?


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Jun 17, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> So, did this game die or what?




I hope not.  I'm here and waiting.

GW


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 17, 2004)

This game isn't dead, I was just hoping for some posts by Argent or Jemal.  But those aren't materializing.  So I shall update tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 27, 2004)

Ok, passengerpigeon and Jemal have both dropped from sight, so I have two slots wide open!  4th level character, creation info is in the first post.  Who wants to join our remaining heroes in their next as yet undetermined quest?

~~~

Tailspinner, your last three posts were the 12th of May, the 11th of June, and the 24th of June.  I need a faster posting rate than this to keep Gaoi active in the game.  Every two to three days per week would be appreciated.  If this pace is too fast, could you please let me know?  My policy that I instituted has you in jeapordy of losing your slot and I don't want that to happen if it doesn't have to.  Please let me know.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 27, 2004)

I'd like in. I'll whip up a rogue and post in the RG (provided I can find it ) for approval sometimes in the next few days if that is okay.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 27, 2004)

Excellent.  Even if you just have a character concept, you can jump right in with the roleplaying once you have her backstory and stuff mostly done.  Roleplaying is what we're doing right now.  And if your rogue should happen to play an instrument, so much the easier for me to work you in.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jun 27, 2004)

If there is still space available, I would like to play.  I've got an idea for a fighter that I could piece together.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 28, 2004)

Okay, I have my character completed for approval (everything but EQ). However, the only links I can find to the RG in this thread refer to the old cyberstreet address.  (Watch, I missed the post with the new link in it.)

Anyway, let me know and I will post her.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 28, 2004)

Isida, looks like you have recruited enough to fill those two spots. PM me if any of your games ever need filling (of course only if I'm not already in them).

GFA I think this is the thread - http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=55950


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 28, 2004)

Cool, welcome aboard GFA and Dark Nemesis.  Erekose, if I can't work something out with Tailspinner, you're up.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks Isida!  I'll post my character in the rogues gallery for approval shortly!

-DN


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 28, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Isida, looks like you have recruited enough to fill those two spots. PM me if any of your games ever need filling (of course only if I'm not already in them).
> 
> GFA I think this is the thread - http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=55950




Cool, I will post the character tonight after I get home from work.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 28, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Cool, I will post the character tonight after I get home from work.



Baaah! You should have a copy of all your characters with you at all times!     If not why learn html?


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 28, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Baaah! You should have a copy of all your characters with you at all times!     If not why learn html?




 

Usually I email them to myself, or upload them to my webpage, but I was too tired last night to remember.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 29, 2004)

Okay, uploaded the character. I wasn't sure what format you wanted it in, so I just used my default. Still missing EQ, should have that done by tomorrow (hopefully).  The other missing things (like description) I will fill in at that time as well. Let me know if there is anything you want me to change right off the bat.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jun 29, 2004)

I posted my character to the Rogues Gallery.  Please, let me know if there's anything that needs changing, or if you would prefer a different character concept.

Thanks!
-DN


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 29, 2004)

Ok, small considerations for both DN and GFA.  I have made modifications to the genasi in Low'verok, so here are my versions of the smoke and magma genasi.

*Smoke* - Smoke para-genasi are touched by the Elemental Plane of Smoke (Fire and Air). They are naturally quick and intelligent, but often unpleasant. +2 Dex, +2 Int, -2 Cha. +1 racial bonus vs smoke and cloud-type effects, which increases every five levels. They do not have to breathe.  +2 to Hide checks when trying to hide in shadows or darkness, +2 to Move Silently checks.  Smoke Sight (can see through smoke 120’).  Can create a smoke cloud 1/day - the para-genasi can create, 1/day, a 20-foot radius cloud of dust centered on himself.  This cloud grants concealment, granting a 20% miss chance to any creature more than 5 ft. away from another within the cloud, and all creatures except the dust-para-genasi must make a Fortitude save (DC 10 + 1/2 level + Cha mod) or begin coughing uncontrollably.  This coughing imposes a -2 penalty to attacks and skill checks and it lasts until the victim leaves the cloud.  The dust cloud lasts for 5 minutes.

*Magma* - Magma para-genasi are touched by the Elemental Plane of Magma (Earth and Fire). They are strong and tough, but they think slowly and uncertainly. +2 Con, +2 Str, -2 Int, -2 Wis. +1 racial bonus vs fire spells and effects, which increases every five levels. Can heat metal 1/day, as a sorcerer of their charcter level. Fire resistance 5.  +2 racial bonus to Craft (blacksmithing, weaponsmithing, and armorsmithing) as long as it pertains to metal.  Can sense the presense of magma within 100 feet.

DN - Can you please put your weapons in your equipment list along with their names and descriptions?  Great background.  

GFA - I need weapons, armor, and equipment.  Also a fine background.  

Remember, in my world all magic items have names.  So be sure to add some if you haven't already!  Other than that, you guys can start posting immediately.  Place yourselves in or arriving at the Drunk Duck Inn.  If you checked around town at all, you know they're looking for adventurers, and if you managed to talk to Andon (the half-elf at the Adventurer's Guild) and he ascertained you were legitimate, he might have told you about Elexia, Draxiksus, and Gaoi going to the Inn.  Shar might have met Gadjo in her travels, which means she might be easily able to work him out of the story mentioning the fact that "he's not cut out for adventuring" or something.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 29, 2004)

Go Genasi!

They also get 1d8+CON bonus HP for their +1 ECL, right?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 29, 2004)

Correct indeed, thanks for reminding me Tailspinner.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jun 29, 2004)

Thanks Isida!  The necessary changes have been made to my character in the Rogues Gallery, and I'll post to the IC thread shortly!

-DN


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 29, 2004)

Quick clarification - should I drop all the racial traits of the Smoke Genasi in exchange for the ones you have listed above?  *Forgive me, I just grabbed the traits off of the webpage listed in your character creation posts*.

I will post shortly, and the character sheet updates should be done by sometime tonight.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 29, 2004)

Sorry, I had made changes in the interum.  Just use the ones I listed.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 29, 2004)

Not a problem, I will do that.  I just read through the complete IC thread, and will shortly do the same for the OOC one.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 29, 2004)

Yet another quick question - I read through the OOC thread, genasi also get darkvision 60' according to post u112, correct?

(Yah, I'm being a pest, I know)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 29, 2004)

Yes yes, darkvision 60 feet, native outsider.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 30, 2004)

Completed character and posted her last night. When I went back to subscribed threads immediately after posting is when I discovered they were all gone, and got distracted posted in the Meta forum, so never did get around to posting here to let you know.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Jul 9, 2004)

*Out of Internet Access reach for Vacation Notice*

Hi everyone, I am headed for vacation near the end of this month, and into August, and just wanted to let you all know.  I'll be out from the 23rd of July, through the 4th of August.  I do not know if I will have any 'Net access while in NC.  If I gain access, I'll post here to let you know.  Isida, please NPC Drax as you see fit while I am away.  I still check this game on a daily basis when I am here.

Thank you,
GW


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 10, 2004)

Have fun on vacation!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 24, 2004)

Hey everyone who's not Graywolf - what's up?  I updated, but nobody's home...


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 24, 2004)

My apologize, Isida.  I completely missed the update.  *hangs head in shame*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 24, 2004)

Hey DN, check Vasorn too.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Aug 6, 2004)

I'm back and trying to find my groove.  I'll be checking in almost daily again.
The beach was awesome, and much stress is gone.

GW


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 10, 2004)

*Gaoi Gustwig : Air Genasi Wizard 3*

Sorry for the lull in the action people. I'm not sure which PCs are still playing. It appears like Gaoi is the only member of the original party still under player control. I don't feel that it is right that he should use all of the treasure. But another solution just isn't coming to me.

Suggestions? Anyone?


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 10, 2004)

Maybe items that would be useful to the party in general? Such as wands with buffing spells in them, healing items, perminant magic items (like rings or amulets) that can be loaned to non-original party members if the need is there?


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Aug 10, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Maybe items that would be useful to the party in general? Such as wands with buffing spells in them, healing items, perminant magic items (like rings or amulets) that can be loaned to non-original party members if the need is there?




That sounds like a good idea.  Also, I think the wagon is gone with one of the old clerics.  Possibly horses or other transportation?

GW


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 11, 2004)

Graywolf-ELM said:
			
		

> That sounds like a good idea.  Also, I think the wagon is gone with one of the old clerics.  Possibly horses or other transportation?
> 
> GW



 That would probably be a good idea as well.  Although some of the new characters might have transport (I bought a horse).


----------



## Ashy (Aug 11, 2004)

Well, the subject line says calling everyone - does that mean that you are accepting players?  If so, I want in!


----------



## Thels (Aug 16, 2004)

Seems like you got enough players right now, but if you need more, I'm happy to rejoin.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 16, 2004)

Sorry, we were just in a dead spot and I was trying to get everyone's attention.  I am not recruiting at this current time, but I will both both of you guys on the alternate list.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Aug 18, 2004)

I am afraid I am going to be away for the next few days.  I'm off to GenCon, so I probably won't be able to post at least until Monday.  Hope to see a lot of ya'll there!

-DN


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 18, 2004)

DN, I'll see you there!  I'll be the girl in the pink princess hat.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Aug 18, 2004)

Sweet!  I'll be looking for the pink princess hat then!


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 22, 2004)

Group Treasure List:

* Wand of _Acid Arrow_
* Wand of _Magic Missile_ (3rd level caster)
* Wand of _Light_
* Scroll of _Mage Armor_
* Scroll of _Dispel Magic_
* Dagger of Strength and Righteousness
* Fish Mask
* Magic Dove
* Ring of Protection
* Ring of Protection
* Bloodsaver Ring
* Barricade Cloak
* Barricade Cloak
* Flaming Cloak
* Strength Belt
* Weight Reduction Belt
* 1,413gp; 4sp; 2cp

Gaoi currently has everything except the dove which is with Elexia


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 22, 2004)

The two wands you just purchased are _magic missile_ (3rd level caster), and _light_.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 5, 2004)

Does anyone need any supplies? As you can see we have a little bit of party cash (1413.42 gold). Don't be shy.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Oct 5, 2004)

I had intended to use a knowledge monsters check to see if Drax knew anything about the rats.  How do you want this noted in the IC thread?  It isn't a big deal, I just haven't done that sort of thing before, and it makes sense to have a common or usual way of handling it.

Thank you,
GW


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 5, 2004)

Just add an OOC note at the bottom.  But since you asked here, I can tell you that occasionally your tribe or tribes further west have dealt with rat hoards, but only the western-most tribes have told tales that match these stories.  They tend to deal with it by moving out of their way until they're sated, and then moving back in later.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks Isida.  For both bits of info.

GW


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 9, 2004)

Psst, hey guys, where are you?  You're being attacked by demonic rats!


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Nov 9, 2004)

Posting straightaway.  Demonic Rats, here I come.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 9, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Psst, hey guys, where are you?  You're being attacked by demonic rats!





Anyone for toasted demonic rats on a stick?


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Nov 18, 2004)

When Drax asked to buy torches and Oil, I did not specify how many.

I'd say 6 torches, and 5 to 8 flasks of oil. is what I would have estimated at the time, although now, I would want more oil.

Isida, how many was Drax able to pick up?

Thank you,
GW


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 18, 2004)

He can get the full 8 flasks.  Oil is very common in Gajin.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Nov 19, 2004)

Thank you,  Now to see if we can kill off this little horde.

GW


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 23, 2004)

Hey all,

I am, unfortunately, going to have to regretfully resign from this game. I highly enjoyed playing (for the admittedly short time I did, sorry about that Isida) but I simply have very little free time left with working 45 hours/week AND restarting school.

I again apologize, I had thought that I would have more time left, but that is not the case. I hope the everyone enjoys the game!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 23, 2004)

I just realised I got bummped off this list.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks for player GFA, best of luck!

Argent... which list?  I'm confused now...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 23, 2004)

Ok, I'm looking for a new player.  4th level, 32 point buy.  Other race and character information is in the first post (try the genasi, they're delicious!).  As the party is traveling, we are ripe for anything and anyone to come along, if they're interested in fighting nasty demon rats, or something similar.  Heck, you don't even have to read the main IC thread!  Who's up for it?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 23, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Thanks for player GFA, best of luck!
> 
> Argent... which list?  I'm confused now...



This OOC Thread. I was supposed to be getting them as subscription but I wasn't. Ignore me I'm dead tired.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Nov 23, 2004)

I keep making the mistake of posting more than my character can do in a round.
Sorry about that.  I'll try to reign myself in on that.

Isida, If you want, I'll go back and pull out the mentioning I have of Drax pulling out his weapons, and using them against the rats after using the oil.  I can re-post now, with him getting to work with the weapons.


Sorry to see GFA go, I hope the rats don't get her.
Thanks,

GW


----------



## Ashy (Nov 23, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ok, I'm looking for a new player.  4th level, 32 point buy.  Other race and character information is in the first post (try the genasi, they're delicious!).  As the party is traveling, we are ripe for anything and anyone to come along, if they're interested in fighting nasty demon rats, or something similar.  Heck, you don't even have to read the main IC thread!  Who's up for it?




Isida, I'll bite...  You can even make the character if you like!    I'll play whatever you toss out at me!    Also, I am open to playing any characters this thread might have lieing around, or I would like to offer up Pottofer.  

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1746315#post1746315


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 23, 2004)

Awww man... Ashy beat me to it!

If you'll take me *bats eyes*


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 23, 2004)

Been sort of itching to play a sorcerer who focuses on sonic damage stuff.  Or a kineticist could work too.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 23, 2004)

Lemme see, we have a wizard, a cleric, a ranger, and a fighter...  

At the current juncture in time, as I'm attempting to do massive updates on my Epic game, I don't have time to make a character myself.  So whoever gets a character in first gets the spot.  The race is on!


----------



## Ashy (Nov 23, 2004)

Well, even though I already HAVE a character, I guess there's no need to have two clerics in the same party...  I guess I'll bow out and keep Pottofer in hibernation...  

Have fun, Ferrix!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 23, 2004)

Ok then Ferrix, make yourself a character, and give me a reason why you'd be wandering about in the wilderness, and we can get started.  HP are max at first, 75% + Con thereafter.  Standard 4th level wealth.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 23, 2004)

::sniff, sniff::

Poor ol' Pottofer....

I don't guess you need two players, eh?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 23, 2004)

It's entirely possible... if a cleric of the goddess of peace has a reason to bust some rat heads...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 23, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> It's entirely possible... if a cleric of the goddess of peace has a reason to bust some rat heads...



I happen to be singing them a lullaby as I do it.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 23, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> It's entirely possible... if a cleric of the goddess of peace has a reason to bust some rat heads...




COOL!  So is Pottofer okay as is?  (Other than the level, of course...)  If so, I will post him in your RG ASAP!!!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 23, 2004)

Go ahead and get him leveled, I'll look him over, and then you can jump in here pretty soon.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 23, 2004)

Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## Ashy (Nov 23, 2004)

EDIT: This is where the initial stab of Pottofer was posted...


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 23, 2004)

See, this is what happens when you have to go to school... ya don't get into all the cool games *sniffle* j/king

Go Pottofer!

If'n ya want me for a game at some point Isida, you can just drop me an e-mail, sometimes it's quicker.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 23, 2004)

Ferrix, I want both you and Ashy in.  So get making a character!  

Ashy, there's a link in my sig to my most recent versions of the genasi I use in Low'verok.  Look that over, and then level up your character.  Please use the appropriate format, etc, etc...


----------



## Ashy (Nov 23, 2004)

I emailed ferrix, Isida...  

Thanks - will do!  Do I post the character here?  The RG thread is asking me to log in again????!?!?!??


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 23, 2004)

Isida, for my sorcerer, could I possibly take Energy Substitution (sonic) since it really fits his theme of using sound/voice as a weapon?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 24, 2004)

Ferrix, that would be fine.  

Ashy... if that link isn't working, go to the Rogue's Gallery, sort it by Thread Starter, display "all" and then hunt for Ray Silver.  It will be there.


----------



## IcyCool (Nov 24, 2004)

If you are still recruiting, I'm liking the idea of a Dwarven Bard adventurer, formerly of the mining guild.  Let me know.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 24, 2004)

IcyCool, I have enough for now, but I shall put you down as an alternate.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 26, 2004)

Torn between having Virgil Sorrengate Winsyth III as a sorcerer or a bard.  He started off a sorcerer, but as I started fleshing him out, he seemed to have the semblance of a bard to him.  So I made two versions, the sorcerer is more combat oriented, while the bard is more of a charisma type.

Does the party need a face man who fashions himself an opera singer?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 26, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Does the party need a face man who fashions himself an opera singer?



OY! Dwarven Opera?

/Elexia Hands in her ticket to hell. "I think I wont be needing this now. Thank you anyway."


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 26, 2004)

Well, he's no dwarf, but he'll try to perhaps sing dwarven opera ;-)


----------



## Ashy (Nov 30, 2004)

Pottofer is up, for the most part - I still have to do some more spells, but other than that...  

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=1882343&postcount=13


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Nov 30, 2004)

Isida, my secondary reactions  for Drax stand.  He'll start using 2-weapon fighting, with axe and spear to attack rats.

On a different subject, I am curious if you have more information written up on Vasorn?  I took a look at it over on the Wizards website and am interested in it.  Is there more?

Thank you,
GW


----------



## Ashy (Dec 1, 2004)

Also, as a note, I am up to page 20 in reading the thread.    GREAT stuff so far!!!!  

EDIT: I am finished with the thread - ready to wack some demon rats!


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 2, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Pottofer is up, for the most part - I still have to do some more spells, but other than that...
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=1882343&postcount=13




Genasi are ECL +1. Therefore Pottofer should be a 3rd level cleric. On the up side you do get an extra hit die for the one ECL level.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 3, 2004)

Virgil Sorrengate Winsyth III posted in two versions in the Rogues Gallery, Bard and Sorcerer... still haven't decided.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 5, 2004)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Genasi are ECL +1. Therefore Pottofer should be a 3rd level cleric. On the up side you do get an extra hit die for the one ECL level.




Not according to Isida's version of the genasi..


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 5, 2004)

Yes they do have an ECL of +1.  It's in the intro paragraph.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 5, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Yes they do have an ECL of +1.  It's in the intro paragraph.




Well, crud....I called myself reading that...


----------



## Ashy (Dec 7, 2004)

Isida, I've updated Pottofer....


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 7, 2004)

Ashy, Isida, whoever, which Virgil do you think fits better? Bard or Sorcerer?


----------



## Ashy (Dec 7, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Ashy, Isida, whoever, which Virgil do you think fits better? Bard or Sorcerer?




Thematically speaking, I like the bard the best.    Esp. that groovy weapon!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 7, 2004)

I also favor the bard, partially because he's cool, and also because we already have a pure arcanist.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 8, 2004)

Any projections for when we'll get in, Isida?  Just wondering - no rush...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 8, 2004)

Once Ferrix makes up his mind!  You two will come in together here fairly soon.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Dec 8, 2004)

Isida, I hate to bug you about this again.  I was curious about the Vasorn setting you posted some information about on the Wizards forums.  Do you have any more information about the setting?  I was considering borrowing some stuff from it to run a Pbp campaign.  I wasn't sure how else to contact you about it.  It looks like you haven't visited that thread in quite some time.

GW


----------



## Ashy (Dec 8, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Once Ferrix makes up his mind!  You two will come in together here fairly soon.




COOL-thanks!


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 8, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Isida, I've updated Pottofer....




Ashy,

Check Pottofer's skill points and number of spells. I think they are not quite right for a 3rd level cleric. Also he gets two feats. One for first level and one for third level.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 8, 2004)

Bard it is... will flesh out those fluffy bits after I get some school work done


----------



## Ashy (Dec 8, 2004)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Ashy,
> 
> Check Pottofer's skill points and number of spells. I think they are not quite right for a 3rd level cleric. Also he gets two feats. One for first level and one for third level.




Feat's fixed - but what is the prob with skill points and spells???


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 8, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Feat's fixed - but what is the prob with skill points and spells???




Cleric skill points are:
Base: 2
Int: +2
3rd level: x6
Total = 4 x 6 = 24
I counted 33 points used.

Cleric spells:
3rd level: 4/2+1/1+1
Wis: 0/1/1
Total: 4/3+1/2+1
I counted 5/3+1/3+1


----------



## Ashy (Dec 8, 2004)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Cleric skill points are:
> Base: 2
> Int: +2
> 3rd level: x6
> ...




All fixed!  Thanks!!!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 8, 2004)

Graywolf-ELM said:
			
		

> Isida, I hate to bug you about this again.  I was curious about the Vasorn setting you posted some information about on the Wizards forums.  Do you have any more information about the setting?  I was considering borrowing some stuff from it to run a Pbp campaign.  I wasn't sure how else to contact you about it.  It looks like you haven't visited that thread in quite some time.
> 
> GW



  GW - email me at holly dot gray at gmail dot com and we can talk about stuff.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 9, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> All fixed!  Thanks!!!




Now I count 20 skill points used. You still have 4 more.

Also on your 'Adventuring: Offensive' spell list there are no domain spells.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 9, 2004)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Now I count 20 skill points used. You still have 4 more.
> 
> Also on your 'Adventuring: Offensive' spell list there are no domain spells.




Bah!  Fixed....

Yea, on the offensive, there was not anything that worked, so I did not pick a domain spell...


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 9, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Bah!  Fixed....
> 
> Yea, on the offensive, there was not anything that worked, so I did not pick a domain spell...




These are the skill points:
Concentration 6 ranks
Heal 6 ranks
Listen 2 ranks (cross class 4 points)
Spot 2 ranks (cross class 4 points)
Sense Motive 2 ranks (cross class 4 points)
Spellcraft 3 ranks

The current total is 27, which is now 3 over.

On the spell list thingy. If you don't choose a domain spell you cannot use that slot for some other spell. The list in question is:

Adventuring: Offensive
0-level: detect magic, inflict minor wounds, resistance, virtue
1st-level: divine favor, inflict light wounds, magic weapon, summon monster I 
2nd-level: bull's strength, spiritual weapon, summon monster II

But your spells are 4/3+1/2+1. Without domain spells that is: 4/3/2.

EDIT: Also, characters are based on 32 point buy. Your character has a 27 point buy as far as I can tell, which leaves him with 5 more:

Strength: 8 (0 points)
Dexterity: 14 (6 points)
Constitution: 10 (0 points, +2 racial)
Intelligence: 15 (8 points)
Wisdom: 16 (10 points)
Charisma: 9 (3 points, -2 racial)


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 9, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Bard it is... will flesh out those fluffy bits after I get some school work done




And while I'm at it. Ferrix, your bard's skill points appear to be based on a 3.5e bard (6 base skill points) as opposed to a 3.0e bard (4 base skill points). I believe we are currently using 3.0e in this game.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Dec 9, 2004)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> And while I'm at it. Ferrix, your bard's skill points appear to be based on a 3.5e bard (6 base skill points) as opposed to a 3.0e bard (4 base skill points). I believe we are currently using 3.0e in this game.




I don't have any of the 3.0 books, so my character is probably 3.5 as well.

GW


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 9, 2004)

Graywolf-ELM said:
			
		

> I don't have any of the 3.0 books, so my character is probably 3.5 as well.
> 
> GW




You can find the 3.0 SRD here: http://www.opengamingfoundation.org/srd.html


----------



## Ashy (Dec 9, 2004)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> These are the skill points:
> Concentration 6 ranks
> Heal 6 ranks
> Listen 2 ranks (cross class 4 points)
> ...




Jeez!  This is why I hate character creation!  I just wanna frickin roleplay!  >:|


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Dec 9, 2004)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> You can find the 3.0 SRD here: http://www.opengamingfoundation.org/srd.html




Thanks for the note.  I'll review Drax.

GW


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 9, 2004)

Erg... that makes it even less appealing to play him as a bard.  Use the updated rules!

Sorry... just needed to get it out...

I find the two different editions guide my character design quite differently, oh well.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 9, 2004)

Guys, guys, if you want to update to 3.5, knock yourself out.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 9, 2004)

Tailspinner whacks himself over the head with a bat and falls over unconscious...


----------



## Ashy (Dec 9, 2004)

[sarcasm]How bout we just play and not worry about stats!  ya never use 'em anyway!![/sarcasm]


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Dec 9, 2004)

Laugh.      The players in my gaming group had all of their characters rolled up by hand, and recently we have started using different Character generators to input them, and keep track of advancement etc.  Every player has found something wrong with their character after entering them.  My mistake was an extra skill point for my rogue, and a missed feat assignment.  

GW


----------



## Ashy (Dec 9, 2004)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> The current total is 27, which is now 3 over.



 fixed.


			
				Tailspinner said:
			
		

> But your spells are 4/3+1/2+1. Without domain spells that is: 4/3/2.



 fixed.



			
				Tailspinner said:
			
		

> EDIT: Also, characters are based on 32 point buy. Your character has a 27 point buy as far as I can tell, which leaves him with 5 more:
> 
> Strength: 8 (0 points)
> Dexterity: 14 (6 points)
> ...




Any suggestions on this???  My brain hurts.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 10, 2004)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Strength: 8 (0 points)
> Dexterity: 14 (6 points)
> Constitution: 10 (0 points, +2 racial)
> Intelligence: 15 (8 points)
> ...




I'd suggest either the following, since you have 5 free points.  Bold are changes, italics are reasons.

Strength: 8 (0 points)
Dexterity: 14 (6 points)
*Constitution: 13 (3 points, +2 racial)* _Constitution is never a waste, plus, it fits the portliness aspect_
*Intelligence: 14 (6 points)* _Was there a reason this was a 15?  In a sense it's a waste of 2 points since the modifier doesn't go up._
*Wisdom: 17 (13 points)* _You'll get a +1 to a stat next level, might as well put it to good use._
*Charisma: 10 (4 points, -2 racial)* _Get rid of that penalty_


----------



## Jemal (Dec 24, 2004)

ASHY - 2 more points into int raising it to 16 and giving you an extra skill point, and 3 into Wis raising it to 17.  As Ferrix pointed out, you get a stat point at lvl up and that'll raise your wis to an 18.

-JEMAL (hopefully awaiting re-entry)


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Dec 25, 2004)

Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays and New Year and all.

GW


----------



## Jemal (Jan 8, 2005)

Well, the holidays are officialy over (Yes i know it's 'technically' a week later, but.. hehe) so what's up guys?


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jan 8, 2005)

Just kinda hangin' out.  RL is keeing Isida busy; apparently, her fiance is visiting.  So, she's been a little slow.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 19, 2005)

Gaoi's spells for the day:
0th: Daze, Flare, Light, Ray of Frost
1st: Burning Hands (2), Magic Missile (2)
2nd: Invisibility, Knock


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 20, 2005)

Jemal, could you e-mail me?  holly (dot) gray (at) gmail (dot) com


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi all, good to see you back.  I'll head on over to the game thread.

GW


----------



## Jemal (Jan 29, 2005)

Hi again.  I've been out of town for the past little while, and now I'm down to web access on the weekends.

Isida - If you'ld still like me to e-mail you, I'll do it as soon as hotmail is back (I haven't been able to access it for about an hour)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 29, 2005)

Yup, go ahead do that.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 29, 2005)

Isida,

ANy idea when Pottofer'll make his appearance?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 29, 2005)

NEVER!!!!  

No, seriously, quite shortly.  I just want the screams to start first.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 29, 2005)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhggggggggggggg!!!!!!!!!!!!!

There you go, screams.  Wanna play.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 30, 2005)

Scream and though shalt receive.  Post away, your introduction is up.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 30, 2005)

Woo Hoo!  :d


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 30, 2005)

Great joke Isida, pick the two overweight casters to chase after demon-rats.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Apr 5, 2005)

Just checking in to see if you all are around.  I'm in my new job, and back to posting regularly.

GW


----------



## Ashy (Apr 5, 2005)

I'm here, but I've heard that Isida is out of commission for a bit...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 5, 2005)

I'm here more or less. I spend most of my time at Groovy gamers


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 13, 2005)

Hey all, I'm back.

Ashy, just letting you know that I'm usually not that high-handed when it comes to clerical spells.  However, if you're a cleric of a peace goddess, I will expect you to play it with some care.  Direct damaging spells are going to be mightily frowned upon.  Just letting you know.  Disabling, non-damaging, and aiding spells are all good, but direct damage would be against the goddess tenets.  Just letting you know.


----------



## Ashy (Apr 13, 2005)

No prob, Isida - you could have just nerfed the spell for me, so I'm cool wit it!  

Also, there should be three celestial owls flying around in here, so can we be updated on what they are doing as well?  Pottoffer will be directing them to attack each round.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 13, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> No prob, Isida - you could have just nerfed the spell for me, so I'm cool wit it!
> 
> Also, there should be three celestial owls flying around in here, so can we be updated on what they are doing as well?  Pottoffer will be directing them to attack each round.




Actually I think the owls are gone. All the _Summon Monster_ spells last your level in rounds. So that would be three. I think they winked out about the time the remaining rats fled from the first fight.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 13, 2005)

Yeah, I would agree.  I believe the celestial owls are gone.  Thanks for understanding Ashy.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Apr 13, 2005)

I don't have my notes with me, so I need to re-add my total hp in damage, and make sure Drax is still standing before I name his next action.  I won't be able to do this while at work.  So I'll have it done by this evening.  I hope you all understand.

Thank you,
GW


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 13, 2005)

Graywolf-ELM said:
			
		

> I don't have my notes with me, so I need to re-add my total hp in damage, and make sure Drax is still standing before I name his next action.  I won't be able to do this while at work.  So I'll have it done by this evening.  I hope you all understand.
> 
> Thank you,
> GW




It looks like max HPs for Drax is 36. He has taken a total of 17 damage (4+5+8). That leaves him at 19 hit points.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Apr 13, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> It looks like max HPs for Drax is 36. He has taken a total of 17 damage (4+5+8). That leaves him at 19 hit points.




Thanks,  Saved me some time looking back through the posts.

I'll update now.

GW


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 16, 2005)

Psst, Ferrix, Dark Nemesis, where be you be?


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 16, 2005)

Around... busy with final papers and real life issues but still posting when I can.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 16, 2005)

Papers are important.  Just glad to know you're alive and stuff.  Post when able.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Apr 17, 2005)

I'm here!  I posted last night, and might even p[ost again this evening!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 26, 2005)

And now... the plot twist!


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Apr 27, 2005)

I'm really enjoying this.  Good play by everyone.  I especially like Argent's character right now.  It's a good character, and I can't help but picture Mrs. Doubtfire from the movie when the character speaks.    

GW


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 27, 2005)

Graywolf-ELM said:
			
		

> I'm really enjoying this.  Good play by everyone.  I especially like Argent's character right now.  It's a good character, and I can't help but picture Mrs. Doubtfire from the movie when the character speaks.
> 
> GW



Elexia is a nubile 150 year old elven maiden. Call her Mrs. Doubtfire to her face and find her crook up your armor. LOL  Thanks! Elexia is one of my very favorite characters.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 4, 2005)

I'll be away from the boards until Monday May 16. Please autopilot Gaoi until then. 

Tailspinner


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (May 4, 2005)

See you when you get back.

GW


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 4, 2005)

Thanks for letting me know Tailspinner.  See you then!


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 18, 2005)

Hey all.... *waves*

I'm one of the inactive players from a while ago. I'm finally back, have a reliable internet connection, and have time to PBP once again. I've gone through and read what I missed.

So... I think Isida just wants me to jump back in and post with Shar....


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (May 19, 2005)

Welcome back Goddess.

GW


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 23, 2005)

Isida... don't know if you missed this or not... you didn't respond to it, so...



			
				Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> *Shar looks around.* "I agree... what vortex? And now that we're here... any idea as to what we're supposed to be doing?"
> 
> *She takes in what she can see of where they have landed. Ahead is the sheer drop-off... what's behind them?*




Just wondering what the rest of the area looks like.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 23, 2005)

Sorry I was absent a week longer than anticipated. It will take a while for me to get caught backup with all of my PbP's. I should be caught up later this week.

Tailspinner


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 27, 2005)

I will be out of town starting this evening until Tuesday sometime. Just FYI.

Everyone have a good holiday weekend!


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (May 27, 2005)

Right back at you.  And the rest of you.  Have a good one.

I'll be in Rhode Island for a conference Tuesday through Friday next week.  I should have Internet access at the hotel, and if I have that(I should, or I'll whine really loud.) I'll be checking in here.

GW


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 27, 2005)

Just when I was finally caught up... I'll be away from the boards until Tuesday June 7. Please autopilot Gaoi until then. I will also be gone later in June.

Tailspinner


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 1, 2005)

Coming Back Soon


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 10, 2005)

I'll be away from the boards until Monday June 20, but there is a possibility that it could be until Monday June 27. Please autopilot Gaoi until I return.

Tailspinner


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 23, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Pottofer begins preaching, "Listen to tha words o' th' Muther o' Peace: 'Th' way o' violence ain't th' true path ta holiness and santificat'n - only th' way of supplicat'n and pacificism leads to inner peace and oneness with tha world around ya! Violence beg'ts violence, hatred beg'ts hatred, and evil beg'ts evil - turn from yer hot hatred and let Eldath slake yer unquenchable thirst for blood! Only then will ya know tha cool waters o' peace, only then will tha shimmerin' cascade o' calmness ripple o'er ya're form and turn ya from tha sizzlin' path of boilin' rage, only then...'"




I had no idea Ashy was an evangelical preacher.


----------



## Ashy (Jun 23, 2005)

You'd be surprised!


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 6, 2005)

Yuck!  Not a great round for the good guys!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 6, 2005)

Yeah, sorry.  The two little critters don't have a mind, and the owlbear doesn't speak Common.  And three of y'all failed your Will saves against Pottofer's amazing evangelical preaching.  You win some, you lose some.  Now it just remains to be seen if the group loses Brigitte or if she gets to have a little solo adventure...


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 6, 2005)

Solo adventure for me!  Yay!  Out of curiousity, does a person drop their weapons when grappled, or just unable to use them?


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks Ashy.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 6, 2005)

Unable to use them when grappled.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 6, 2005)

I tried to warn him! Really I did!


----------



## Ashy (Jul 7, 2005)

Erp!  Sorry!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 7, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Erp!  Sorry!



Obviouslly Potofer _is_ possessed.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Jul 11, 2005)

"Both rouse themselves from their contemplation to dodge clear of the toxic vapors. "

Does this mean Drax can act now?  I wasn't sure how long the enthrall lasts.

GW


----------



## Ashy (Jul 13, 2005)

I've got some sad news gang - I'm going to have to drop this game.  This site has been blocked from my work, and I simply do not have time to post from home in the evenings.  Sorry, but I wish it were not the case just as much as you.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 13, 2005)

Nice gaming with you, Ashy, and sorry to hear it!


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Jul 13, 2005)

Same here, your character was lovable.  Happy gaming.

GW

<looks around to see if anyone is monitoring his Internet usage.>


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 13, 2005)

See you Ashy! Hope this is not so Isida can play Pottofer as an NPC and kill us all in a wave of fetted water. (DAMN! I just gave her an idea... never give the DM ideas.)


----------



## Ashy (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks guys and gals - have fun and keep on rollin' (those dice)!


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 15, 2005)

That sucks, Ashy!  Sorry to see you go, it was great gaming with you!


Huh!  Well, looking at the latest post, this isn't a good turn of events!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 15, 2005)

Sorry to see you go Ashy.  Pottofer will be NPCed, but due to the number of games I have, he may end up as a sacrifice to the plot.  However, rest assured it will be a most dramatic and cool sacrificed, if necessary.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Jul 15, 2005)

Isida, is it ok for Drax to act, or is he still under the influence.  I wasn't sure.  Sorry, Nevermind, I went back to the thread to re-read, and there have been posts since my original question. 

Thank you,
GW


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 15, 2005)

Isida,

Sent you an email!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 15, 2005)

DN, responded.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Sep 14, 2005)

Is everyone still out there?

GW


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm here. Just waiting for Ray Silver.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 14, 2005)

I think we're all pretty much waiting for Isida.

I hope the move went alright. From what I remember her saying, she'd be without internet access for a while, so that's probably why the long silence....


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Sep 14, 2005)

Cool, thanks, I hadn't seen anything, and was curious.  I moved in the interim as well, and will be moving again in January.  I hope everything is going ok.

GW


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 15, 2005)

Ouch, that's a lot of moving. And in the middle of winter yet!  

(Well, okay, Jan might not be winter where you're from, but we get freezing weather and either snow or lots of thunderstorms - or both - here during January.)

Good luck!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 15, 2005)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> I hope the move went alright. From what I remember her saying, she'd be without internet access for a while, so that's probably why the long silence....



It is the wife just got of the phone with her.  She’s good just going to be awhile still.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 15, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> It is the wife just got of the phone with her.  She’s good just going to be awhile still.



 Good. Just getting worried, is all. Nice to know she's alright.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 15, 2005)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Good. Just getting worried, is all. Nice to know she's alright.



 Indeed it is.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 23, 2005)

Roll-call please!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 23, 2005)

*Elexia*

I'm Here Alnaria! Thy will e done my lady.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Oct 23, 2005)

Here!


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi again, as always I'm up for any of your games Isida, let me know if you are in need on an alt.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 24, 2005)

Here!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 24, 2005)

Erekose, I may possibly be in need of you.  I need to see if GoddessFallenAngel and Greywolf-ELM are still about first though.  Be thinking of a character just in case, if you wish.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 25, 2005)

Here!


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Oct 25, 2005)

Sorry for the delay.  Here.  Been playing too many computer games.

GW


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 25, 2005)

Isida, looks like you have your five players. Let me know if you still need me as an alternate.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Oct 26, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Erekose, I may possibly be in need of you.  I need to see if GoddessFallenAngel and Greywolf-ELM are still about first though.  Be thinking of a character just in case, if you wish.




I was the 2nd person who posted here....


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 26, 2005)

oops...  my bad GFA.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Oct 26, 2005)

I was just slow with 2 nights of gaming til 1 am, and little else online time.   

GW


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm still here, representin' for poor lost Brigitte!

-DN


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Oct 28, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> oops...  my bad GFA.





I'm not worried, I'm easily overlookable.   Hope your move/job hunt went okay.


----------

